# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  ξεκίνημα με τους μικροελεγκτες??? αξίζει?

## stavroskaloxrist

γεια σας παιδια, οπως ειπα θελω να ξεκινησω με τους μικροελεγκτες, με ενδιαφερει να σχοληθω και να τους μαθω, να μαθω τι παιζει, τι μπορουν να κανουν και γενικα τα παντα ολα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τους μικροελεγκτες και δεν εχω ιδεα για τιποτα οσο αφορα το θεμα αυτο.. απο τα ηλεκτρονικα σκαμπαζω και εχω κανει και πολες κατασκευες και κυκλωματα και πλακετες και εδω και κατι μερες σκεφτομαι σεινεχεια για τους μικροελεγκτες pic και τα λοιπα.. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι η κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθω η αν καταφερω να κανω(μαθω) τιποτα, αλλα εχω την ορεξη να μαθω 5-10 πραγματα και θελω να κανω και καμια κατασκευη με μικροελεγκτη, να το προγραματισω δλδ για να κανει αυτο που θελω.. τι κατασκευες μπορω να κανω με μΕ ?? τι δουλειες κανουν και πως δουλευουν, πως προγραμματιζοντε? και πολλα αλλα ερωτηματα που εχω στο μυαλο μου..!!!
καταρχας αξιζει να ασχοληθω απο το 0 που βρισκομε τωρα σε γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο, η οσο και αν το ψαξω/διαβασω δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα??

ξερετε κανενα σαιτ που να λεει για τους μΕ αλλα για αρχαριους και πανω απ ολα στα ελληνικα, που να εξηγει διαφορα πραγματα για να μπω στο πνευμα??

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, και σορυ για τις χιλιαδες ερωτησεις αλλα οπως καταλαβενετε ειμαι ενας ασχετος που θελει να τα μαθει ολα και να τα κανει ολα..!!! :Tongue2:  :Rolleyes: 

υγ. εχω ενα προγραμματιστη καινουριο για pic που το ειχα χρισιμοποιησει μονο μια φορα για ενα pic που του ειχα περασει ενα προγραμμα που μου εδωσαν για ενα τηλεχιρισμο που εφτιαχνα.. απο τοτε δεν εχω ξανακανει τιποτα και δεν θυμαμε και τιποτα, ουτε πως δουλευει ο προγραματιστεις ουτε τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα...!!! απο το 0 που λεμε θελω να ξεκινησω αλλα μου φενοντε ΟΛΑ ΒΟΥΝΟ...!!!! :Sad:

----------


## picdev

πρέπει να σου αρέσει και να θες να ασχοληθείς αρκετά αλλά μιας και ξέρεις όπως λες τα βασικά ηλεκτρονικά απο προγραμματισμό πως τα πας?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> πρέπει να σου αρέσει και να θες να ασχοληθείς αρκετά αλλά μιας και ξέρεις όπως λες τα βασικά ηλεκτρονικά απο προγραμματισμό πως τα πας?



και βεβαια μου αρεσει και θελω να ασχοληθω, μην σου πω οτι μου χρειαζετε κιολας.. απο προγραμματισμο? δεν εχω ιδεα..!!!

----------


## bchris

Στα Ελληνικα ...λιγο δυσκολο.

Αν εισαι διατεθιμενος να ξεσκονισεις τα Αγγλικα σου ομως 
==> http://www.gooligum.com.au/tutorials.html

----------


## kotsos___

Αυτό που θα σου προτείνω, είναι να κατεβάσεις για αρχή την visual basic, για να αποκτήσεις μια εμπειρία.. Θα βρεις αρκετή βοήθεια και tutorials στο internet για να ξεκινήσεις.. Αφού καταλάβεις τα βασικά από προγραμματισμό, μετά η mikrobasic είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ και οι ασκήσεις του φίλου DT200... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43400

Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι ξεκίνησα, και αυτό και σου προτείνω :Wink:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Στα Ελληνικα ...λιγο δυσκολο.
> 
> Αν εισαι διατεθιμενος να ξεσκονισεις τα Αγγλικα σου ομως 
> ==> http://www.gooligum.com.au/tutorials.html



φιλε μου δεν ξερω αγγλικα, γι αυτο τα θελω σε ελληνικα..!!

κωστα ειδα αυτες της ασκησεις αλλα δεν καταλαβενω ακομα τιποτα... νομιζο οτι πρωτα πρεπει να μαθω τιποτα, να μπο λιγο στο πνευμα και οταν μαθω 5 πραγματα τοτε θα μου φανουν χρισημες οι ασκησεις για να μπορω να τις εφαρμοσω κιολας, τωρα δεν μπορω, δεν ξερω..!! η visual basic τι ειναι, απο που θα την κατεβασω? επισεις και αυτο (tutorials) τι ειναι?

----------


## kotsos___

Είναι γλώσσα προγραμματισμού εξαιρετικά απλή, και φιλική με το χρήστη.. Ξεκίνα να κάνεις κανένα παιχνιδάκι καμια αριθμομηχανή, απλά πράγματα, να μπεις στο νόημα απλά.. Δεν θα σε δυδκολέψει γενικά.. Σκέψου εγώ είχα μάθει basic στο γυμνάσιο..
Για το που θα την κατεβάσεις ψάξε για κανένα trial :Wink: 
Ψάξε για visual studio 6.0 που έχει μέσα και την basic.. Αν συσκολευτείς, στείλε ένα πμ να σου βρω λινκ.. :Wink:

----------


## jtb

Για μένα για κάποιον που ξεκινάει τώρα να ασχολείται με μC η καλύτερη αρχή που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να πάρει ενα Arduino UNO.
Εδώ θα βρεις τα βασικά http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/HomePage
Και εδώ http://tronixstuff.wordpress.com/tutorials/ θα βρεις πολλά tutorials και τι μπορείς να κάνεις με το arduino και πόσο απλό είναι.

----------


## bchris

Βρε Γιαννη, αφου λεει το παλληκαρι οτι δεν ξερει Αγγλικα!

φιλε Σταυρο, κατα την γνωμη μου, κοιτα να μαθεις πρωτα λιγα Αγγλικα, που θα σου φανουν χρησιμα σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης σου και μετα μικροελεκτες.

----------


## jtb

Ωραία τότε μπορεί να κάνει μια αρχή από εδώ http://www.electronics-lab.com/pic-in-greek/
Αλλα και πάλι προτείνω arduino για ξεκίνημα με μC και οχι pic.

----------

bchris (01-06-12), 

dalai (03-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (01-06-12)

----------


## picdev

ποια visual basic? δομημημένο προγραμματισμό πρέπει να μάθεις για αρχή, ακόμα και αυτός που κάνουν στο λύκειο μια χαρά είναι,
άρχισε απο εκεί και όλα τα αλλα θα έρθουν πιο έυκολα, αρκεί να αρχίσεις απο εκεί που πρέπει

----------

bchris (01-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (01-06-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Ωραία τότε μπορεί να κάνει μια αρχή από εδώ http://www.electronics-lab.com/pic-in-greek/
> Αλλα και πάλι προτείνω arduino για ξεκίνημα με μC και οχι pic.



τι ειναι το arduino?? και γιατι να μην ξεκινησω με pic ειναι δυσκολο? καταρχας θελω να μαθω τι κανει ο καθε μΕ.. τι δηνατοτητες εχει και γενικα τι παιζετε με τους μΕ.. εχουν καμια σχεση με τα plc? ασ'πουμε με τα plc φτιαχνω ενα σχεδιο με την λειτουργια που θελω να κανει η καθε εξωδος και η καθε εισοδο, του βαζω χρονικα, χρονοδιακοπτες και ενα σωρο αλλα και κανω παπαδες.. με τους μΕ το ιδιο συμβενει η πολλα θελω?? εγω κατα βασει κατι τετιο σκεφτομε να κανω, δλδ να μπορω να του πω π.χ. αν εχεις ταση σε αυτην την εισοδο(1) μετα απο καπιο χρονο να βγαλεις ταση στην εξωδο (1) αν εχεις εισοδο (2) να κοψεις την (1) και να βγαλεις στην (3) κατι τετιο ασ'πουμε.. πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει να ελεγχο ρελε ασ'πουμε η led αναλογα με τις εισοδους που εχει, επισεις και να κανει ενα κυκλο εργασιων αναλογα την εισοδο που θα παρει.. με λιγα λογια αυτο που θελω ειναι ελεγχος εισοδων εξοδων με ορισμενες λειτουργιες ενδιαμεσα, δλδ κατι σαν το plc.. εειναι εφικτο αυτο που σκεφτομε η μπα?????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> ποια visual basic? δομημημένο προγραμματισμό πρέπει να μάθεις για αρχή, ακόμα και αυτός που κάνουν στο λύκειο μια χαρά είναι,
> άρχισε απο εκεί και όλα τα αλλα θα έρθουν πιο έυκολα, αρκεί να αρχίσεις απο εκεί που πρέπει



αμ μπραβο, καλα τα λες! απο που πρεπει να ξεκινησω για αρχη? εχεις κανενα σαιτ για το δομημενο προγραμματισμο? και λιγα λογια για το τι ειναι αυτο? για να μαθεις κατι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις σωστα και απο την αρχη και απο κει που πρεπει βεβαια και σιγα σιγα ανεβενεις, το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι δεν ξερω απο που πρεπει να αρχισω η τι πρεπει να κανω..

----------


## picdev

ο δομημένος προγραμματισμός είναι ένα είδος , για να το πούμε απλά , προγραμματισμού, που οι εντολές εκτελούνται η μία μετά την άλλη σε σειρά.
Υπάρχουν πολλές γλώσσες δομημένου προγραμματισμού, C, pascal κτλ  η C είναι η πιο δημοφιλής και χρησημοποιήται και σήμερα σε κάποιες εφαρμογές.
Στη 3η λυκείου κάνουν ένα μάθημα δομημένου προγραμματισμού με ψευδολογούσα, τα βασικά είναι ίδια με τη C αλλά η σύνταξη διαφέρει.
Θα σου έλεγα να βρεις υλικό απο το λύκειο να μάθεις τη λογική και μετά πας σε C, αν ξέρεις τα βασικά μαθηματικά δεν είναι τίποτα.
Το arduino είναι μία καλή λύση για τους αρχάριους γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζεις τα datasheet και να κοπιάζεις ιδιαίτερα, έχει πολλά έτοιμα πράγματα αλλά όταν προχωρήσεις θα δεις οτι σε περιορίζει, αλλά και το arduino προϋποθέτει να ξέρεις C

----------

stavroskaloxrist (03-06-12)

----------


## wow

Βιβλια στα ελληνικα 
*Προγραμματισμός Υπολογιστών* 
http://www.pi-schools.gr/content/ind...p=224&c_id=765

*Δομή           και Λειτουργία Μικρουπολογιστών*




*Προγραμματισμός           Υπολογιστών (Visual Basic)*

http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee...nic/biblia.php

----------

stavroskaloxrist (03-06-12)

----------


## jtb

Δες αυτο εδω http://db.tt/8QgPF28K. Ειναι κατι παλιες σημειωσεις απο το ΤΕΙ.
Και αυτο http://db.tt/6Nl4zMm5

----------

stavroskaloxrist (03-06-12)

----------


## stom

Εγω θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις με κανενα μαθημα αγγλικων.
Οτι και να κανεις, χωρις βασικες γνωσεις αγγλικων δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως νοημα. Θα βρισκεις μονιμως τοιχους.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

τα διαβαζω ολα αυτα αλλα ρε παιδια, μου φαινοντε πολυ προχορημενα και δεν βγαζω πολυ νοημα, δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζο οτι αυτα θα μου χριαστουν λιγο ποιο μετα οταν μαθω 5 πραγματα για τους μΕ, προς το παρων δεν εχω ιδεα ουτε για το τι ειναι ουτε για το τι κανουν οι μΕ.. αυτο μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησετε λιγο εσεις με δικα σας λογια? και το κυριοτερο ποιο ειναι το πρωτο σταδιο που πρεπει να αρχισω για να μαθω για να μπορο να προγραματισω ενα μΕ για να κανει αυτο που θελω εγω..???? επισεις μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να μου απαντησετε για αυτο που ρωταω στο #13? για τα plc αν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους μΕ..???

επισεις απο αγγλικα ξερω 1-2 πραγματα, ισα ισα τα βασικα, αλλα δεν μπορο να διαβασω(και να καταλαβω τι λεει, ποσο μαλον να βγαλω νοημα) και να μιλησω..!!!

----------


## sabouras

Για ξεκινημα στο προγραμματισμο μπορεις να ξεκινησεις στην visual basic.  Ειναι και στα ελληνικα. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4088576411/VB2008GR.zip

----------


## somone

Καλημέρα Σταύρο!  Για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Οι μΕ χοντρικά είναι υπολογιστές σε συσκευασία τσέπης χωρίς οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο με μερικά έξτρα περιφερικά. Έχουν δηλαδή πέρα από τον κυρίως επεξεργαστή και κυκλώματα που τους επιτρέπουν να κάνουν τα ποδαράκια τους εισόδους, εξόδους, αναλογικές εισόδους, να τραβάνε και κάποια ποσότητα ρεύματος. Προγραμματίζοντας τώρα έναν μΕ μπορείς ρυθμίσεις την κατάσταση όλων των εξόδων του η οποία μπορεί να είναι σταθερή ή να μεταβάλλετε σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά διαστήματα. Σε κάθε μΕ αλλά και κάθε υπολογιστή γενικότερα οι εντολές του προγράμματος εκτελούνται σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο ο οποίος έχει να κάνει με τη συχνότητα στην οποία λειτουργεί ο ταλαντωτής που συνδέουμε στον μΕ και έτσι μπορείς να υπολογίζει με ακρίβεια πότε θα αλλάζουν κατάσταση οι έξοδοι . Αυτά κάπως γενικά. Τώρα για να πάμε σε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο για να πάρεις μια ιδέα αν χρησιμοποιούσες πχ μΕ PIC θα έγραφες κάτι τέτοιο



```
#include <p18f4620.h>
void main (void) {
 ADCON1 = 0x0F;
 TRISB = 0x00;
 while(1) {
  LATB = 0x01;
  DelayMs(500);
  LATB = 0;
  DelayMs(500);
 }
}
```


Το οποίο θα έκανε ένα led που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ποδαράκι PORTB B0 να αναβοσβήνει με συχνότητα 1Hz. Τα σύμβολα ADCON1 TRISB LATB ορίζονται μέσα στο αρχείο p18f4620.h και παίρνουν τιμή συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση μέσα στη μνήμη του μΕ μέσο της οποία ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση του συγκεκριμένου περιφερικού. Για να γράψουμε πχ στην πορτα B του pic γράφουμε στην διεύθυνση της μνήμης που δείχνει το σύμβολο LATB την τιμή που θέλουμε και αυτή θα εμφανιστεί σαν δυαδικός αριθμός στην πόρτα Β. Έτσι ελέγχουμε όλα τα περιφερειακά και έτσι φτιάχνετε όλο το πρόγραμμα γενικότερα. Η ρουτίνα DelayMs τώρα βάζει τον επεξεργαστή να εκτελέσει εντολές που ουσιαστικά δεν κάνουν τίποτα απλά για να προκαλέσει μια καθυστέρηση η οποία είναι 1ms επί τον αριθμό που της δίνουμε σαν είσοδο όπως λέει και το όνομά της.
Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις με ένα μΕ και μερικά έξτρα πράγματα ρελε κλπ μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα PLC. Και οι μΕ έχουν timers και counters όπως τα PLC απλά δεν είναι τόσο απλό να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις όσο στα PLC.

Ελπίζω να πήρες μια ιδέα πως λειτουργούν πάνω κάτω τα πράγματα. Τώρα εσύ αν θες να μάθεις θα πρέπει:

*α) Να μάθεις C* (δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί του προτείνετε visual basic το 2012 την ώρα που στο ιντερνετ υπάρχει άπειρο υλικό σε C). Μην εμβαθύνεις πάρα πολύ για αρχή, απλά κοίτα να καταλάβεις τα βασικά, τι είναι μεταβλητές, συναρτήσεις (functions, οι ρουτίνες που λέμε), δείκτες (pointers) και τις δομές επανάληψης for, while.
*b) Να αγοράσεις κάτι σε αναπτυξιακό*, μια πλακέτα δηλαδή που να έχει έναν μΕ πάνω, να έχει πιθανώς μερικά κουμπάκια και λαμπάκια για να μπορείς να έχεις εύκολα ένα τρόπο να δοκιμάζεις το πρόγραμμά σου και κυρίως να έχει ένα τρόπο να συνδέετε με τον υπολογιστή σου για να περνάς το πρόγραμμα σου στον μΕ. Ένα arduino που αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω είναι μια καλή περίπτωση για αρχή, επίσης η microE είχε κάποια ωραία για PIC. Κοιτάς στο ιντερνετ και αγοράζεις κάτι φθηνό για αρχή μέχρι να δεις αν σου αρέσει.
*γ)  Να βελτιώσεις τα αγγλικά σου.* Όλα μα ΌΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ είναι στα αγγλικά δεν θα έχεις καμία τύχη χωρίς να τα καταλαβαίνεις. Το καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι είναι αρκετά απλά αγγλικά οπότε αφού λες ότι ξέρεις λίγο σίγουρα θα βρεις άκρη.

----------

picdev (03-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (03-06-12)

----------


## picdev

και εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που βοηθάει η Visual basic, είναι μια απο τις χειρότερες γλώσσες προγραμματισμού και γενικά δεν σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις ούτε δομημένο ούτε αντικειμενοστραφή προγραμματισμό, πιο πολύ για φραγκεστάιν μοιάζει.
μην ασχοληθείς ούτε για  αστείο ειδικά αν είσαι αρχάριος, προφανώς πρέπει να αρχίσεις απο C , δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αρχίσεις μόνος σου, για αυτό σου είπα κοίτα το μάθημα της 3η λυκείου που γενικά τα λέει απλά, είτε απο βοηθήματα είτε σε κάποιο φροντηστήριο , αν μάθεις τη λογική τότε και η λογική της C είναι ίδια

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ωραια δηλαδη μου προτηνετε να ξεκινησω να μαθω την γλωσσα προγραμματισμου ''C''...ετσι? η γλωσα C++ που καπου ειδα ειναι η ιδια η καμια σχεση?? επισεις οι pic με ποια γλωσσα προγραμματιζοντε??

----------


## stom

Αν μετα απο ολα γραψαμε οι ερωτησεις σου ειναι αυτες, τοτε, ξαναδιαβασε ολες τις απαντησεις απο την αρχη, με προσοχη.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μωρε εγω εχω χιλιαδες ερωτησεις απλα κανω ανακεφαλαίωση σιγα σιγα..!  :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

η C++ έχει σχέση με τη C, είναι όμως αντικειμενοστραφής γλώσσα, για να το πω πιο απλά έχει παραπάνω δυνατότητες, κοίτα να ασχοληθείς μόνο με C

----------


## kx5

Προτείνω και εγώ C για ξεκίνημα με τους μικροελεγκτές.  
Καλό θα είναι να μελετήσεις το datasheet από ένα μικροελεγκτή που σκοπεύεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Θα σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις τις βασικές του λειτουργίες (I/O, registers, κτλ).
Στην αρχή θα φαίνονται όλα βουνό, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ανταμείβει  :Smile:

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Γεια σας.
Επειδή θέλω και εγώ να ασχοληθώ με τους   μικροελεγκτές  αλλά  είμαι στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον Σταύρο  να ρωτήσω κάτι ;
Από γλώσσες  προγραμματισμού ξέρω την παλιά  Qbasic και αρκετά καλά την RealBasic  με την οποία είχα φτιάξει αρκετά προγράμματα.
Η δεύτερη παίζει καθ’\όλου για προγραμματισμό σε μικροελεγκτές π.χ Arduino  ;

Φιλικά Νίκος

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εσυ φιλε εισαι αρκετα πιο μπροστα απο εμενα, αφου ξερεις και 2 γλωσσες!!! τι να πω και γω..!!! 
 παιδια, εσεις θα μου πειτε ποιος ειναι ο καταληλοτερος μΕ για τις λειτουργιες που σας ειπα οτι θελω να κανω με αυτον! ο πικ ασ πουμε μου κανει? εχω βρει και αυτο που τα λεει απλα και αναλητικα και το διαβαζω και μπενω στο νοημα..!!!http://www.electronics-lab.com/pic-in-greek/

----------


## servicekotoulas

Αυτό που έχω να σου προτείνω για αρχή και επειδή δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με το προγραμματισμό και ανέφερες ότι έχεις δουλέψει PLC είναι το FLOW CODE 

http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/flowcode.php

Ειναι σε γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να γράψεις ούτε μια γραμμή κώδικα  φορτώνεις το πρόγραμμα απευθείας στο μικροελεγκτή ,η αν θέλεις το μεταφράζεις σε γλώσσα C .Yπάρχουν τα E-BLOCKS που είναι έτοιμες πλακέτες περιφερειακών για να αναπτύξεις διάφορες εφαρμογές , και πολλά παραδείγματα για να δεις τη λειτουργία και της δυνατότητες το FLOW CODE. Αργότερα αν θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο στους μικροελεγκτές μπορείς να μάθεις και κάποια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. ( Tο πρόγραμμα έχει και ελληνική έκδοση , μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις ένα μικροελεγκτή pic να ανάβει ένα led από την πρώτη μέρα που θα δουλέψεις το flow code).

----------

stavroskaloxrist (04-06-12)

----------


## dimpet

Αγαπητέ φίλε όλοι οι μικρολεγκτές μα όλοι κάνουνε για τη δουλειά που τους θες και κάνουνε για αυτό που θες. Το θέμα είναι να ασχοληθείς με μια εταιρεία μικροελεγκτων που να μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση θέλω να πω να πας σε ένα μαγαζί να αγοράσεις ένα controller και όταν τον ζητήσεις να μη σε κοιτάει ο πωλητής σαν ¨ουφο¨. Πες οτι θες να ασχοληθείς με texas instruments controllers και εσύ έχεις όλη τη καλή διάθεση εδώ όμως σε μαγαζι δε θα τους βρεις. Αντίθετα atmel και pic θα τους βρεις εύκολα στην ελληνική αγορά και για αυτό που τους θες κάνουν 100% . 
Χωρίς αγγλικά είσαι περιορισμένος κατα 80% μη σου πω κατά 90% αλλά άμα έχεις τρέλλα θα μάθεις . 
Πρέπει να μάθεις λίγο C μη τρομάζεις με τη C δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη C που μαθαίνει ένας computeras εσύ θα μάθεις απλές πράξεις και πως δουλεύει ένα while loop για παράδειγμα απλα πράγματα. 
Tέλος βρες ένα βιβλίο στα ελληνικά για pic ή atmel να είναι ολοκληρωμένο και ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις. βλέπε isbn : 960-8050-51-0 Προγραμματίζοντας το μικροελεγκτη AVR είναι στα ελληνικά το βιβλίο και για σένα είναι ότι πρέπει αλλά αν ψάξεις θα βρεις και άλλα βιβλία στα ελληνικά καλύτερα απο αυτό.

----------


## aris285

> Αυτό που έχω να σου προτείνω για αρχή και επειδή δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με το προγραμματισμό και ανέφερες ότι έχεις δουλέψει PLC είναι το FLOW CODE 
> 
> http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/flowcode.php
> 
> Ειναι σε γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να γράψεις ούτε μια γραμμή κώδικα  φορτώνεις το πρόγραμμα απευθείας στο μικροελεγκτή ,η αν θέλεις το μεταφράζεις σε γλώσσα C .Yπάρχουν τα E-BLOCKS που είναι έτοιμες πλακέτες περιφερειακών για να αναπτύξεις διάφορες εφαρμογές , και πολλά παραδείγματα για να δεις τη λειτουργία και της δυνατότητες το FLOW CODE. Αργότερα αν θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο στους μικροελεγκτές μπορείς να μάθεις και κάποια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. ( Tο πρόγραμμα έχει και ελληνική έκδοση , μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις ένα μικροελεγκτή pic να ανάβει ένα led από την πρώτη μέρα που θα δουλέψεις το flow code).



δηλαδη φτιαχνεις το προγραμα σε γραφικα και μετα το πετας μεα στον μικροελενκτη και δουλευει.?
Aπ'οτι βλεπω 50 λιρες ζητανε. τιποτα σε φριιιιι δεν παιζει? :Biggrin:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Αυτό που έχω να σου προτείνω για αρχή και επειδή δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με το προγραμματισμό και ανέφερες ότι έχεις δουλέψει PLC είναι το FLOW CODE 
> 
> http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/flowcode.php
> 
> Ειναι σε γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να γράψεις ούτε μια γραμμή κώδικα  φορτώνεις το πρόγραμμα απευθείας στο μικροελεγκτή ,η αν θέλεις το μεταφράζεις σε γλώσσα C .Yπάρχουν τα E-BLOCKS που είναι έτοιμες πλακέτες περιφερειακών για να αναπτύξεις διάφορες εφαρμογές , και πολλά παραδείγματα για να δεις τη λειτουργία και της δυνατότητες το FLOW CODE. Αργότερα αν θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο στους μικροελεγκτές μπορείς να μάθεις και κάποια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. ( Tο πρόγραμμα έχει και ελληνική έκδοση , μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις ένα μικροελεγκτή pic να ανάβει ένα led από την πρώτη μέρα που θα δουλέψεις το flow code).



φιλε μου αυτο ειναι οτι πρεπει!!! κατεβασα το τριαλ απο την σεληδα που μου εδωσες αλλα ηθελε κωδικο και ειναι και αγγλικα.. που θα βρω την φουλ εκδωση του στα ελληνικα? ξερεις? να φανταστω οτι θα ειναι και free ε??

----------


## picdev

αν δεν μπορείς να χειριστείς ούτε ένα αγγλικό πρόγραμμα , τότε μάθε πρώτα αγγλικά,
τα help τα tutorial πως θα τα διαβάζεις?
φυσικά τέτοια προγράμματα δεν υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά, αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτείς

----------


## spiroscfu

Το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιά και είναι αρκετά απλό (έχει και Ελληνικά)

ΑΛΛΑ όπως σου είπαν και ποιο πίσω δεν θα καταλάβεις και πολλά (ή μάλλον ελάχιστα), αν δεν έχεις ιδέα από προγραμματισμό ή δεν ξέρεις την εσωτερική δομή του pic,
για παραδείγματα δες εδώ http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/lc_index.php?p=7.

Πάντως και εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να αρχίσεις με C σε βάζει στο πνεύμα και δεν σε παιδεύει όπως η assembly!

----------


## SRF

> γεια σας παιδια, οπως ειπα θελω να ξεκινησω με τους μικροελεγκτες, με ενδιαφερει να σχοληθω και να τους μαθω, να μαθω τι παιζει, τι μπορουν να κανουν και γενικα τα παντα ολα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τους μικροελεγκτες και δεν εχω ιδεα για τιποτα οσο αφορα το θεμα αυτο.. απο τα ηλεκτρονικα σκαμπαζω και εχω κανει και πολες κατασκευες και κυκλωματα και πλακετες και εδω και κατι μερες σκεφτομαι σεινεχεια για τους μικροελεγκτες pic και τα λοιπα.. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι η κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθω η αν καταφερω να κανω(μαθω) τιποτα, αλλα εχω την ορεξη να μαθω 5-10 πραγματα και θελω να κανω και καμια κατασκευη με μικροελεγκτη, να το προγραματισω δλδ για να κανει αυτο που θελω.. τι κατασκευες μπορω να κανω με μΕ ?? τι δουλειες κανουν και πως δουλευουν, πως προγραμματιζοντε? και πολλα αλλα ερωτηματα που εχω στο μυαλο μου..!!!
> καταρχας αξιζει να ασχοληθω απο το 0 που βρισκομε τωρα σε γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο, η οσο και αν το ψαξω/διαβασω δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα??
> 
> ξερετε κανενα σαιτ που να λεει για τους μΕ αλλα για αρχαριους και πανω απ ολα στα ελληνικα, που να εξηγει διαφορα πραγματα για να μπω στο πνευμα??
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, και σορυ για τις χιλιαδες ερωτησεις αλλα οπως καταλαβενετε ειμαι ενας ασχετος που θελει να τα μαθει ολα και να τα κανει ολα..!!!
> 
> υγ. εχω ενα προγραμματιστη καινουριο για pic που το ειχα χρισιμοποιησει μονο μια φορα για ενα pic που του ειχα περασει ενα προγραμμα που μου εδωσαν για ενα τηλεχιρισμο που εφτιαχνα.. απο τοτε δεν εχω ξανακανει τιποτα και δεν θυμαμε και τιποτα, ουτε πως δουλευει ο προγραματιστεις ουτε τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα...!!! απο το 0 που λεμε θελω να ξεκινησω αλλα μου φενοντε ΟΛΑ ΒΟΥΝΟ...!!!!



Μήπως πρέπει να το δούμε εξ' αρχής?
 Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να καταννοείς ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά, να ξέρεις τι λογικές πύλες υπάρχουν, τι σχηματίζουν οι συνδυασμοί τους κατά περίπτωση (απαριθμητές κλπ) και τους λογικούς΄πίνακες αυτών. Πριν μάθεις αυτά είναι άδωρον το να πας σε προγραμματισμό μΕ αφού δεδομένα θα σου χρειαστεί να γνωρίζεις την δομή κάθε εσωτερικής υπολειτουργίας και πως αυτή θα ισοδυναμεί, τελικά. 
Αυτά τα γνωρίζεις λοιπόν έστω στις βασικές δομές τους?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Μήπως πρέπει να το δούμε εξ' αρχής?
>  Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να καταννοείς ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά, να ξέρεις τι λογικές πύλες υπάρχουν, τι σχηματίζουν οι συνδυασμοί τους κατά περίπτωση (απαριθμητές κλπ) και τους λογικούς΄πίνακες αυτών. Πριν μάθεις αυτά είναι άδωρον το να πας σε προγραμματισμό μΕ αφού δεδομένα θα σου χρειαστεί να γνωρίζεις την δομή κάθε εσωτερικής υπολειτουργίας και πως αυτή θα ισοδυναμεί, τελικά. 
> Αυτά τα γνωρίζεις λοιπόν έστω στις βασικές δομές τους?



κοιτα στο τεε που ημουνα (ηλεκτρολογος) στο μαθημα (αυτοματισμοι) τα καναμε αυτα.. τις πυλες, λογικους πινακες, plc,logo, κ.λ.π. τωρα απο εκει οτι θημαμε, στο τεε τα εκανα αυτα ολα και τα ηξερα και τα plc τα προγραματιζα πανευκολα(με το προγραμμα του δλδ..) εφτιαχνα το σχεδιο στο προγραμμα του plc στον υπολογιστη, το περνουσα στο plc και ολα καλα, μονο που απο τοτε δεν εχω ξαναασχοληθει οποτε, οτι θυμαμαι.. δεν ειναι οτι δεν τα εχω ξανακουσει αυτα απλα δεν τα εχω φρεσκα στο μυαλο μου... γιαυτο μου αρεσε η ιδεα με το flowcode.. αυτο εμενα θα με σωσει αν το βρω στα ελληνικα και αφου υπαρχει, μενει μονο να το βρουμε.. αν το εχω στα αγγλικα θα μου ειναι δυσκολο να το μαθω να το δουλευω το προγραμα καθος οτι κανω θα το κανο παπαγαλια ας πουμε.. γιαυτο το θελω ελληνικα, θα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο και μετα οποιος το εχει δουλεψει, αν θελει να με βοηθεισει λιγο στην λειτουργια του, ειναι ευπροσδεκτος..!!

----------


## kx5

Σταύρο χωρίς να κατανοείς αγγλικά μάλλον δε θα καταφέρεις και πολλά πράγματα. Δε γίνεται δουλειά με τις περιορισμένες σημειώσεις κάποιας σχολής. 
Τα πάντα είναι στα αγγλικά (manual, datasheets, tutorials, compilers,  άρθρα ή ανάλογα θέματα σε forum).

----------

kentar (04-06-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Σταύρο χωρίς να κατανοείς αγγλικά μάλλον δε θα καταφέρεις και πολλά πράγματα. Δε γίνεται δουλειά με τις περιορισμένες σημειώσεις κάποιας σχολής. 
> Τα πάντα είναι στα αγγλικά (manual, datasheets, tutorials, compilers,  άρθρα ή ανάλογα θέματα σε forum).



το ξερω οτι χωρις αγγλικα τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα αλλα αμα υπαρχει πιστη...!! καταφερει να μαθω κιαλλα πραγματα που τα θεωρουσα απιαστα για μενα κιομως τα καταφερα και εγω ειμαι πεισματαρης, αμα μου κολησει κατι στην ερμη την κεφαλα θα το κανω ο κοσμος να γυρισει αναποδα... αλλα για να μαθω τωρα αγγλικα, τρεχα γυρευε.. εδω καλα καλα τα ελληνικα δεν ξερω.. :Tongue2:

----------


## kx5

Δε το γράφω για να σε απογοητεύσω  :Smile:  Αφού ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είσαι πεισματάρης, η γλώσσα θα σε τρομάξει?  :Tongue2:  Ξεκίνα μαθήματα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.
 Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποια στιγμή ίσως καταφέρεις να προγραμματίσεις κάτι απλό, αλλά για να προχωρήσεις... δε γίνεται χωρίς αγγλικά.

----------


## firewalker

Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο παρακάτω. Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα για την C σε μικροελεγκτές περισσότερο. Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο (πιθανότατα να έχει και λάθη) ίσως σε βοηθήσει όμως. 

http://alexkaltsas.wordpress.com/

Και εδώ έχει πραγματάκια στα Ελληνικά.

http://x-karagiannis.gr/prog/libs/co.../pointers1.php

----------

stavroskaloxrist (04-06-12), 

Thansavv (04-06-12)

----------


## jtb

> Αυτό που έχω να σου προτείνω για αρχή και επειδή δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με το προγραμματισμό και ανέφερες ότι έχεις δουλέψει PLC είναι το FLOW CODE 
> 
> http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/flowcode.php
> 
> Ειναι σε γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να γράψεις ούτε μια γραμμή κώδικα  φορτώνεις το πρόγραμμα απευθείας στο μικροελεγκτή ,η αν θέλεις το μεταφράζεις σε γλώσσα C .Yπάρχουν τα E-BLOCKS που είναι έτοιμες πλακέτες περιφερειακών για να αναπτύξεις διάφορες εφαρμογές , και πολλά παραδείγματα για να δεις τη λειτουργία και της δυνατότητες το FLOW CODE. Αργότερα αν θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις περισσότερο στους μικροελεγκτές μπορείς να μάθεις και κάποια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. ( Tο πρόγραμμα έχει και ελληνική έκδοση , μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις ένα μικροελεγκτή pic να ανάβει ένα led από την πρώτη μέρα που θα δουλέψεις το flow code).



Παρόμοιο με το FLOWCODE αλλά για το arduino και όχι μόνο .
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...ram-microcontr

----------


## servicekotoulas

> δηλαδη φτιαχνεις το προγραμα σε γραφικα και μετα το πετας μεα στον μικροελενκτη και δουλευει.?
> Aπ'οτι βλεπω 50 λιρες ζητανε. τιποτα σε φριιιιι δεν παιζει?



  Παίζει η  δοκιμαστική έκδοση αλλά αν το ψάξεις στο google πολλά μπορείς να βρεις εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω κάποια σελίδα όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## servicekotoulas

Κατέβασε τα παραδείγματα που έχει για να μπεις λίγο στο πνεύμα πως δουλεύει

http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/lc_index.php?p=18

και κάνε κλικ εκεί που λέει Flowcode v5 Examples - All και ας είναι στα αγγλικά θα βγάλεις κάποιο νόημα αλλά αν το έχεις μεράκι παράλληλα διάβασε για την λειτουργία τον μικροελεγκτών ,την εσωτερική δομή τους και γενικά ότι πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Την έκδοση στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει όπως ανέφερα να ψάξεις να την βρεις οι κανόνες του FORUM δεν επιτρέπουν τέτοιες ενέργειες και πρέπει να τους σεβαστούμε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το βρηκα στα ελληνικα.. :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  το θεμα ειναι που θα βρουμε τον κωδικο για να γινει φουλ..!!

----------


## firewalker

Εφόσον το δοκίμασες και σου κάνει γιατί δεν το αγοράζεις να είσαι εντάξει; ~50 € πρέπει να έχει η ερασιτεχνική (Home) έκδοση.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

βρηκα στο ebay το pic16f84a για να παρω 2-3 να εχω να παιζω, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ομως ειναι αυτα τα φτυνα που βρισκω απο κινα ειναι καλα? μηπος εχουνε κανενα προβλημα η και γω δε ξερω τι..??  εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/2P-MICRO...813209657/item  επισεις το πικ 16f877a ειναι το ιδιο με το 84 απλα με ποιο πολλους εισοδους/εξωδους ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## stom

Θελουν λιγο προσοχη.  Πιο συγκεκριμενα, δεν πρεπει ποτε να βραχουν, και το κυριοτερο, να ταιστουν μετα τα μεσανυχτα.
Οταν τα κοιτας, να τα κοιτας κατευθειαν στα ματια. Και μην τα προκαλεις. Μπορει να επιτεθουν.

----------


## spiroscfu

Με συγχωρείς αλλά είσαι λάθος  "ποτέ μα ποτέ στα μάτια".

----------


## stom

Μμμμ... πρεπει να ξαναδω το datasheet.

----------


## picdev

πέρα απο τη πλάκα , ο 84 είναι πολύ παλιό μοντέλο για αυτό είναι τόσο ακριβό,
υπάρχουν 100αδες μοντέλα με διαφορετική μνήμη ram rom eeprom ,περιφερειακά και πάρα πολλές λειτουργίες, εσύ στην αρχή θα κοιτάξεις να ανάψεις κανένα led οπότε απλά πάρει κάτι πιο οικονομικό

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

χαχαχα, :Biggrin:  τι λετε ρε, χαχα.. :Lol:  καλα μολις ερθουν θα τα εχω δεμενα..!!! :Tongue2:  το λυπον, εδα παραγγελνω τανα που βρηκα και για τα υπολυπα το κουβενδιαζουμε..!! και για να μπορω να κανω τα παντα δλδ τι χαρακτισιστικα πρεπει να εχει? για να μην εχω περιορισμους!

για το 877 τι εχετε να πειτε? ειναι το ιδιο με το 84 αλλα με περισοτερες εισοδους εξωδους η ειμαι αλλου για αλλου???

----------


## spiroscfu

Φίλε μου όλοι ίδιοι είναι "εξωτερικά",

το θέμα είναι προτού προχωρήσεις στον προγραμματισμό να μάθεις την βασική *τουλάχιστον* θεωρία για αυτούς.

Υγ.
Αυτήν δεν θα τι μάθεις μέσα από κάποιες ερωτήσεις σε ένα forum, πρέπει να ασχοληθείς μόνος σου!!

και ότι απορίες αποκτήσεις *μετά* εδώ είμαστε.

----------

kentar (05-06-12), 

manolena (07-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (08-06-12)

----------


## picdev

καλά έχεις καιρό ακόμα για να μην έχεις περιορισμούς ,ανάλογα τι θες να κάνεις , και ο 877 είναι φεραρι για σένα, ειδικά τα προγράμματα σου θα είναι πολύ μικρά.
πρέπει να φτιάξεις προγραμματιστή , ή να πάρεις έτοιμο

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

λυπον εχω αυτον τον προγραματιστη απο παλια, δεν τον εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτε και ειναι καινουριος. ειναι για pic.. θελει και τροφοδοσια το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν εχω το τροφοδοτικο του και δεν ξερω τι ταση θελει, πως μπορουμε να το βρουμε αυτο χωρις να κανω κανενα μπουμ?? επισεις μήπως χρειαζετε και κανενα cd (προγραμμα εγκαταστασεις) γιατι ουτε και αυτο το εχω.. δεν θυμαμαι καν αν ειχε..!!! DSC_0813.jpg

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

παιδες, εκανα ενα προγραμματακι στο flowcode το οποιο αναβει ενα λεντ και μετα μια οθονη γραφει ενα ονομα (το δικο μου :Tongue2: ) και ειπα να το κανω εξωμειωση με το proteus, περασα κανονικα τον κωδικα στο πικ και δουλευει κανονικα μονο που στην οθονη δεν γραφει τπτ, μονο αναβει..!! οι εξωδει που ''αναβουν'' και στα δυο προγραμματα ειναι ιδιοι.. μπορειτε να δειτε να μου πειτε που εχω κανει λαθος? γιατι δεν γραφει τιποτα η οθονη? επισεις δεν ξερω τι χρονισμο πρεπει να του δωσω..!!! ????

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpgΧωρίς τίτλο1.jpg

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ξερει κανεις ρε παιδια???

----------


## spiroscfu

Που ξέρεις ποια πιν χρησιμοποιεί το flowcode για την διασύνδεση της οθόνης? στα πόσα bit δουλεύει η οθόνη? τη driver έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει για την οθόνη?

Τον pic στο proteus πρέπει να τον χρονίσεις σύμφωνα με την συχνότητα του κρυστάλλου που έχεις ορίσει στο πρόγραμμα σου (συνήθως το παίρνει αυτόματα αλλά εγώ τον ορίζω).

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Που ξέρεις ποια πιν χρησιμοποιεί το flowcode για την διασύνδεση της οθόνης? στα πόσα bit δουλεύει η οθόνη? τη driver έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει για την οθόνη?
> 
> Τον pic στο proteus πρέπει να τον χρονίσεις σύμφωνα με την συχνότητα του κρυστάλλου που έχεις ορίσει στο πρόγραμμα σου (συνήθως το παίρνει αυτόματα αλλά εγώ τον ορίζω).



ειδα ενα αντιστιχο βιντεο και βαση αυτου σηνδεσα την οθονη! πως θα δω ποια πιν χρησιμοποιει το flowcode? για τα bit και τα driver δεν ξερω ρε παιδια, εκει στα βιντεο που ειδα δεν ειδα να κανει κατι τετοιο..!! γιαυτο σας ρωταω για να μου δωσετε τα φωτα σας οσει ξερετε γιατι προσπαθω να το μαθω μεσα απο βιντεο και απο τις ιστοσελιδες που διαβαζω...!!!! επισεις τον εχω χρονισει στα 10mhz στην τυχη βεβαια γιατι ακομα δεν ξερω τι ρολο παιζει ο χρονισμος, σε τι χρισιμευει δλδ.. 
παντος σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας ολων γιατι μου ειναι υπορβολικα σημαντικη.. χωρις βοηθεια δεν θα μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα..!! και παλι ευχαριστω..!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Είπαμε είναι εύκολο αλλά χρειάζεται και κάποια προσπάθεια, επίσης είπαμε πως για να καταφέρεις κάτι περισσότερο από το αναβόσβημα ενός led χρειάζεται να έχεις και κάποιες απλές γνώσεις προγραματισμού.

Μισό σου φτιάχνω ένα βιντεάκι.


δες το, αρχικά θέλει και init() η οθόνη.

----------

gas_liosia (12-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (09-06-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Είπαμε είναι εύκολο αλλά χρειάζεται και κάποια προσπάθεια, επίσης είπαμε πως για να καταφέρεις κάτι περισσότερο από το αναβόσβημα ενός led χρειάζεται να έχεις και κάποιες απλές γνώσεις προγραματισμού.
> 
> Μισό σου φτιάχνω ένα βιντεάκι.
> 
> 
> δες το, αρχικά θέλει και init() η οθόνη.




φιλε μου χιλια ευχαριστω, εισαι ο καλυτερος, δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πολυ με βοηθησες και ποσο αναγκη ειχα αυτη τη βοηθεια, τα καταφερα και το εφτιαξα (και η αιτια φυσικα, το βιντεο).. και να ξερεις τωρα πειραματιζομαι απλα για να μπω στο πνευμα, μετα θα μαθω και την C και οτι αλλο χρειαστει. και εχω βαλει στοχο και στοιχημα με τον εαυτο μου να καταφερω να κανω παπαδες με τους μΕ και θα το κανω οτι καιρος και να περασει!!  θα το δειτε και να με θυμηθειτε(και ενωειτε οχι με ετοιμα προγραμματα αλλων αλλα με αυτα που θα θελω να κανω εγω).. ασχολουμε απο πολυ μικρος με τετοιες κατασκευες και οχι μονο (οχι μΕ αλλα απλα ηλεκτρονικα και αναλογικα και αυτοματισμους) και οτι εχω βαλει στοχο το εχω κανει ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΟΟΟ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ..!!! και ειδικα αμα εχω και την βοηθεια σας απο εδω μεσα δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα..!!! χιλια ευχαριστω και παλι..!!!
για τον προγραμματιστη που εχω εχετε να πειτε κατι? καλος ειναι, κανει πραμα???

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα φίλε μου αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι *υπομονή και επιμονή* και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα τα καταφέρεις, 
τώρα αφού ξεκίνησες το πρώτο που πρέπει να μάθεις είναι τι είναι αυτό το άγνωστο/περίεργο πράγμα (ο μ/ε), ξεκίνα διαβάζοντας για αυτόν και άσε προγραμματισμούς και εφαρμογές για αργότερα http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse...omanolakis.pdf.

Είπαμε θέλει προσπάθεια, όταν τελειώσεις ή βαρεθείς με αυτό συνέχισε ψάχνοντας κάτι παρόμοιο (λυπάμαι δεν έχω κάποιο στα ελληνικά), 
αφού μάθεις τι είναι συνεχίζεις με απλό προγραμματισμό (ψευδοκώδικα) που αυτός θα σου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμος με όποια γλώσσα και να ασχοληθείς (ακόμη και με το flowcode).

Μετά είσαι έτοιμος να συνεχίσεις αυτό που ξεκίνησες κάπως ανάποδα.


Υγ.
σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι σκληρός αλλά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

1) αγγλικά. Χωρίς αυτό δεν πας πουθενά. 
2) αρχές προγραμματισμού. Τι σημαίνει εντολή, τι μεταβλητή, πόσο ζει, ποιός τη βλέπει, τι είναι μνήμη, πως τη βλέπεις εσυ, πως τη βλέπει ο επεξεργαστής, τι μπορεί να κάνει ένας επεξεργαστής, τι δεν μπορει, κοινές λύσεις σε κοινά προβλήματα, τι κάνει ένα πρόγραμμα αργό, τι γρήγορο, ποιές είναι κατάλληλες μεταβλητές για την εκάστοτε δουλειά, τι είναι procedure, τι function, κτλ κτλ

Πρώτος σου στόχος, να φτιάξεις ένα πρόγραμμα σε javascript (θα μπορούσες και σε basic) το οποίο να παίζεις ναρκαλιευτή. Ναι, αυτό το πράμα στα windows. Θα μάθεις αρκετά. Δεν θα το κάνεις σε μία μέρα (σε έμπειρο θα πάρει μισή ώρα) ίσως σε ένα μήνα, αλλά στον μήνα πάνω, θα έχεις μάθει τα βασικά και θα έχεις ξεκινήσει να μαθαίνεις πιό προχωρημένα. 

Αυτό που θα σε ρωτήσω είναι, πού θες να φτάσεις;

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το ξερο, υπομονη και επιμονη βεβαια και αφου με ενδιαφερει θα το κανω, δεν θα γινω τελειος απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη, δεν γινετε αλλα οποιος ενδιαφερετε μαθενει! και εγω ενδιαφερομε και θα ψαχτω και κατι θα μαθω δεν μπορει..!! αν ειχα τελειωσει ηλεκτρονικος θα ηταν πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα αλλα και παλι.. 
εκει που εχω σκοπο να φτασω φιλε γιωργο ειναι το "οτι βαλω στο μυαλο μου να μπορω να το φτιαξω με την χρηση μ/ε"..(ενταξει ειπαμε, οχι και Η/Υ ολοκληρο.. μεσα σε λογικα πλαισια παντα)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Άν έχεις τη διάθεση, τότε, ξεκίνα με αυτό που σου πρότεινα. Αλλιώς, αν ανυπομονείς, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τουτόριαλ στο νετ με προγραμματισμό μικροελεγκτών. Είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο όμως, θα πρέπει να μάθεις αγγλικά... Σίγουρα δεν ξέρεις καθόλου; Δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα απλά;

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Άν έχεις τη διάθεση, τότε, ξεκίνα με αυτό που σου πρότεινα. Αλλιώς, αν ανυπομονείς, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τουτόριαλ στο νετ με προγραμματισμό μικροελεγκτών. Είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο όμως, θα πρέπει να μάθεις αγγλικά... Σίγουρα δεν ξέρεις καθόλου; Δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα απλά;



φιλε μου και την διαθεση εχω αλλα και ανυπομονω να τα κανω ολα!! τα τουτόριαλ που λες τι ειναι, ετοιμα προγραμματα? απο αγγλικα κατι λιγα, ενταξει καμια απλη προταση με καπως ευκολες λεξης, βγαζω νοημα, αλλα για να πεις οτι θα κατσω να διαβασω ολοκληρη σελιδα, ασε που θα κανω 2 ωρες και δεν θα βγαλω και νοημα. 2-3 πραγματα θα καταλαβω αλλα δε λεει ρε φιλε, δεν το χω..

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λες να βγάλω αγγελία να κάνω μαθήματα σε αρχάριους που θέλουν να μάθουν προγραμματισμό αλλά δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά; (έναντι αστείας πληρωμής, να μου πληρώνουν τον καφέ ξερω γω)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λες να βγάλω αγγελία να κάνω μαθήματα σε αρχάριους που θέλουν να μάθουν προγραμματισμό αλλά δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά; (έναντι αστείας πληρωμής, να μου πληρώνουν τον καφέ ξερω γω)



Χαχα, καλά τα λες.. Έλα Κρήτη να κάνουμε μαθήματα.. Άντε κ κερνάω καφέ!!!  :Razz:  χαχα

----------


## katmadas

Εγω φιλε κανω τα εξης:

-Γραφεις το κωδικα στο txt
-Αποθηκευεις τον αρχειο με την καταληξη .asm στον σκληρο c:
-Ανοιγεις το mpasmwin και κανεις ανοιγμα το αρχειο που αποθηκευσες.
-Ρυθμιζεις παραμετρους σου και Πατας assemble.
-Αν εχεις σωστο κωδικα θα παρεις το hex αρχειο το οποιο το φωρτονεις στο icprog106C και το κατεβαζεις στον πικ.Αν εχεις κανει λαθος στον κωδικα ανοιξε το αρχειο error για να δεις σε ποιο σημειο το εκανες.

Ενα καλο tutorial για assembly βρισκεται -->εδω<--

programmer:

Αν σε ενδοιαφερει για 18πινα (π.χ.16f84) εχω κανει αυτο το απλο σε διατρητη και μεχρι σημερα κανενα προβλημμα!

----------


## bchris

Εγω θα προτεινα επειδη εισαι οπως λες καργα αρχαριος, να παρεις το pickit3.
Αυτο σου δινει την δυνατοτητα να κανεις in circuit debugging (ειπαμε χωρις Αγγλικα θα δυσκολευτεις πολυ).
Το παραπανω σημαινει οτι μπορεις να φορτωσεις τον κωδικα σου στον επεξεργαστη και να τον τρεχεις γραμμη-γραμμη, ενω παραλληλα βλεπεις τι περιεχομενα εχει η μνημη, οι καταχωρητες, οι δικες σου μεταβλητες... ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

Αυτο κανει την διαδικασια του debug(== να βρεις τα λαθη του κωδικα σου) πολυ, πολυ πιο ευκολη.
Για να μην πω για την ευκολια του οτι τα κανεις ολα μεσα απο ενα προγραμμα.
Εκει που γραφεις, πατας ενα build και σε λιγο ειναι στον επεξεργαστη και τρεχει (ή debug γραμμη-γραμμη οπως ειπαμε).

Α, και μαθε οπωσδηποτε Αγγλικα. 
Αν υπαρχουν 10 βιβλια προγραμματισμου(οποιουδηποτε θεματος βασικα) στην Ελληνικη, υπαρχουν 10000 στην Αγγλικη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε παιδιά θα το απελπίσουμε τι του λέτε, ακόμη δεν ξέρει τη είναι and ή ram.

----------


## aris285

Sorry για την σφηνα που κανω.
κατεβασα το flowcode5 demo και εκανα ενα προγραματακι για τον 16f88 το εξομοιώνω και δουλευει, παω αν το κανω ΗΕΧ και δεν το κανει γιατι?

----------


## spiroscfu

Τι δεν σου βγάζει Άρη τα αρχεία του project ή το hex?

----------


## aris285

Το ΗΕΧ δεν βγαζει τα υπολυπα αρχεια τα βγαζει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μήπως στο βγάζει κανονικά αλλά δεν το βλέπεις,

πίνακας ελέγχου, επιλογές φακέλων
Capture.JPG

----------


## aris285

> Μήπως στο βγάζει κανονικά αλλά δεν το βλέπεις,
> 
> πίνακας ελέγχου, επιλογές φακέλων
> Capture.JPG



το εκανα δεν ειναι αυτο.

τωρα το ειδα μου βγαζει

failure
Return code = -2
Flowcode was unable to assemble the ASM file due to the following errors:

aaa.jpg

----------


## servicekotoulas

> το εκανα δεν ειναι αυτο.
> 
> τωρα το ειδα μου βγαζει
> 
> failure
> Return code = -2
> Flowcode was unable to assemble the ASM file due to the following errors:
> 
> aaa.jpg



 Η DEMO έκδοση έχει περιορισμούς

----------


## aris285

Και γιατι μου επιστρεφει -2 κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι 0

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν και δεν το δουλεύω η demo έχει περιορισμούς στο μέγεθος του κώδικα και τον components που μπορείς να εισάγεις 

θα πρέπει να κάνει κανονικά compile σε ένα απλό πρόγραμμα σαν το δικό σου.
Capture.JPG

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μα γιατι να φτιαξω προγραματιστη η να αγορασω αφου τον εχω! προς το παρον δεν θελω κατι πιο εξηδικευμενο γιατι δεν θα ξερω ουτε να το δουλεψω ουτε και σε τι το χρειαζομαι.. θα κανω την δουλεια μ προσωρινα μ αυτο που εχω και αργοτερα περνω και κατι καλητερο.. μονο πειτε μου αν χρειαζετε καπιο ντραιβερ και που θα το βρω, βασικα αν το εχει κανεις το ιδιο να μου δωσει τα  φωτα του!! και δεν ξερω και το μοντελο του, δεν γραφει πανω τιποτα και αφου ειναι καινουριο κριμα ειναι να το πεταξω!!

το flowcode  το εχω το 4,2 το εληνικο την profesional εκδωση και ειναι φουλ.. βγαζει ολα τα αρχεια κανονικα!!  αυτο το -2 που λετε ρε παιδια τι ειναι?

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό εδώ λες,όλο και κάποιος θα το έχει για να σου πεί με ποιο πρόγραμμα το δουλεύει.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Αυτό εδώ λες,όλο και κάποιος θα το έχει για να σου πεί με ποιο πρόγραμμα το δουλεύει.



ναι αυτο λεω!! το εχει κανεις ρε παιδια? ξερει τι παιζει? καταρχιν τι τροφοδοσια να του βαλω? αμα το συνδεσω στο pc μπορει και να μου βρει αυτοματα τους ντραιβερς!! μπορει λεμε, αλιως τρεχα γυρευε!!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

στο flowcode μπορω να του φορτωσω με καπιο τροπο ενα αρχειο hex και να μου βγαλει το σχεδιαγραμμα? δηλαδη το αντιθετο απ αυτο που κανω τωρα (φτιαχνω το σχεδιο και μου το μετατρεπει σε hex)... γινετε κατι τετοιο???

----------


## johnnyb

> ναι αυτο λεω!! το εχει κανεις ρε παιδια? ξερει τι παιζει? καταρχιν τι τροφοδοσια να του βαλω? αμα το συνδεσω στο pc μπορει και να μου βρει αυτοματα τους ντραιβερς!! μπορει λεμε, αλιως τρεχα γυρευε!!




http://shop.rabtron.co.za/catalog/pr...0a-p-4612.html


http://kitsrus.com/pic.html

http://www.kitsrus.com/pdf/k150v2.pdf

----------

stavroskaloxrist (14-06-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

αν καταλαβα καλα θελει τροφοδοσια 12v ετσι???

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μηπος μπορει καποιος να μου ενα κωδικα σε γλωσσα C για ενα pic16f84a η pic16f887 το οποιο θελω να εχει ενα μπουτον και ενα led, οταν πατιετε το μπουτον να αναβει το led, τον θελω τον κωδικα ισα ισα για να δω πως οριζουμε εισοδους εξωδους και διαφορα αλλα, με λιγα λογια θελω να πειραματιστω με τις εισοδους και τους εξωδους ουτος οστε να μπορω να φτιαξω μονος μου εστω κατι απλο οπως αυτο που ειπα παραπανω!! η εστω και κανενα ετοιμο κωδικα αν εχετε με μπουτον και led's που να το φτιαξω στο proteus και να πειραματιστω με τον κωδικα και να κανω αλλαγες!!! μεχρι τωρα εχω καταφερει να αναβω μια οθονη και να γραφω απανω διαφορα και να εναλασοντε, να αναβοσβηνουν και διαφορα τετοια!!
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται; http://www.mcuexamples.com/push-butt...g-with-PIC.php

----------


## cpagalidis

Πάρε arduino μην μπλεχτείς με PIC. www.citistore.gr

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται; http://www.mcuexamples.com/push-butt...g-with-PIC.php




ωραιος!! σ'ευχαριστω γιωργο! και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος κωδικας δεκτος(σε "C" παντα) εχω αλλη μια ερωτηση (οπως παντα :Tongue2: ), πως μπορω να μετατρεψω ενα αρχειο hex στην γλωσσα "C" για να του κανω αλαγες???? επισεις και ενα κωδικα που ειναι καποια αλλη γλωσσα να τον μετατρεψω και αυτον σε "C"??????

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Πάρε arduino μην μπλεχτείς με PIC. www.citistore.gr



γιατι το λες αυτο χρηστο;

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> πως μπορω να μετατρεψω ενα αρχειο hex στην γλωσσα "C" για να του κανω αλαγες ???? επισεις και ενα κωδικα που ειναι καποια αλλη γλωσσα να τον μετατρεψω και αυτον σε "C"??????



με το προγραμμα microC γινετε?

----------


## cpagalidis

> γιατι το λες αυτο χρηστο;



Βασικά ασχολήθηκα με PIC σε assembly γλώσσα στο πανεπιστήμιο και μου βγήκε η πίστη χωρίς λόγο πιστεύω. Πριν μερικές εβδομάδες πήρα arduino και έχω κάνει άπειρα πράγματα. Είναι πολύ εύκολο στη χρήση και η γλώσσα είναι C που το κάνει πολύ απλό στον προγραμματισμό.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

η αλήθεια είναι οτι ασέμπλερ δεν είναι για όλους, πρέπει να έχεις το μικρόβιο (ή η κατασκευή σου να το απαιτεί)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μα εγω ουτος η αλλος την C θελω να μαθω για τους πικ, μου φενετε ποιο ευκολη αν και ακομα δεν ξερω τιποτα!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται; http://www.mcuexamples.com/push-butt...g-with-PIC.php



κατεβασα το προτζεκτ και ανηγω τον κωδικα C (χωρις να τον πειραξω) με το microC για να του κανω καποια αλαγη και μολις παω να του κανω αποθηκευση η build (ξαναλεω προτου πειραξω οτιδιποτε στον κωδικα) μου βγαζει 4 σφαλματα με κοκκινα γραμματα και δεν το αποθηκευει..
τα σφαλματα ειναι τα εξεις: 

*0 304 C:/Users/stavros/Desktop/PIC-push-button-example2/pic-button-led.c:6: error: Can't open include file "p18f2520.h"  
0 304     #include <p18f2520.h>  
0 304 1 error in preprocessor.  
0 102 Finished (with errors): 26 Ιουν 2012, 00:11:46 pic-button-led.mcppi
*
ξερετε γιατι το κανει αυτο? και πως διορθονετε? εχω αντιγραψει κιαλους κωδικες και απ οτι θυμαμαι παλι κατι τετοια σφαλματα βγαζει.. γιατι ρε παιδια? τι κανω λαθος?
αυτο το* include file* που δεν βρισκει τι ειναι? και που ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

o compiler που προσπαθεί να βρει το p28f2520 δεν το βρίσκει στις στάνταρ θέσεις, δοκίμασε να το βάλεις στο directory του programmatos ή των source code και είτε να το αντιγράψεις δίπλα στο picbuttonled.c ή αν βάλεις το directory που είναι το p18...h , στο path των windows

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> o compiler που προσπαθεί να βρει το p28f2520 δεν το βρίσκει στις στάνταρ θέσεις, δοκίμασε να το βάλεις στο directory του programmatos ή των source code και είτε να το αντιγράψεις δίπλα στο picbuttonled.c ή αν βάλεις το directory που είναι το p18...h , στο path των windows



σορυ κιολας αλλα λογο ασχετοσινης, μου φενοντε λιγο βουνο ολλα αυτα! :Tongue2:   που ειναι αυτο το αρχειο?(p18f2520) επισεις το directory του προγραμματος τι ειναι κ αυτο? το p18f2520h δεν υπαρχει μεσα στα αρχεια του προτζεκτ!! 
ειμαι λιγο(πολυ) πρηξας ε? αλλα τι να κανω αφου θελω να μαθω και δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος! μονο διαβαζω και ρωταω..!!

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

σε πειράζει άμα γράψω greeklish για να γράψω γρηγορα; έχεις skype/msn?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> σε πειράζει άμα γράψω greeklish για να γράψω γρηγορα; έχεις skype/msn?



οχι δεν με πειραζει!! δυστιχος δεν εχω τπτ απ τα δυο! δεν εχω αξιοθει ακομα να φτιαξω!!! μονο facebook εχω

----------


## klik

o compiler που πέρασες (mcc18, microc, ...) έχει τα .h αρχεία σε κάποιο φάκελο ΤΟΥ. Στην εγκατάσταση του από πιθανό λάθος σου, δεν του επέτρεψες να ενημερώσει το σύστημα για να τα βρίσκει μόνο του. Δοκίμασε να τον ξανακάνεις εγκατασταση

----------


## picdev

το include σημαίνει στη C οτι προσθέτεις κάποια βιβλιοθήκη ,
 για να στο πω πιο απλά  είναι ένα αρχείο που έχει κάποιο άλλο προγραμμα,που το καλείς από το κύριο πρόγραμμα σου.
Η microC έχει δικιές τις βιβλιοθήκες αλλά μπορείς να φτιάξεις και εσύ,
για τις βιβλιοθήκες τις mikroC κοιτας στο μενου library manager

----------


## picdev

ά τώρα το είδα το πρόγραμμα που κάνεις compile δεν είναι για mikroC , είναι για άλλο compiler τον mpLab

----------


## spirakos

> γεια σας παιδια, οπως ειπα θελω να ξεκινησω με τους μικροελεγκτες, με ενδιαφερει να σχοληθω και να τους μαθω, να μαθω τι παιζει, τι μπορουν να κανουν και γενικα τα παντα ολα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τους μικροελεγκτες και δεν εχω ιδεα για τιποτα οσο αφορα το θεμα αυτο.. απο τα ηλεκτρονικα σκαμπαζω και εχω κανει και πολες κατασκευες και κυκλωματα και πλακετες και εδω και κατι μερες σκεφτομαι σεινεχεια για τους μικροελεγκτες pic και τα λοιπα.. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι η κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθω η αν καταφερω να κανω(μαθω) τιποτα, αλλα εχω την ορεξη να μαθω 5-10 πραγματα και θελω να κανω και καμια κατασκευη με μικροελεγκτη, να το προγραματισω δλδ για να κανει αυτο που θελω.. τι κατασκευες μπορω να κανω με μΕ ?? τι δουλειες κανουν και πως δουλευουν, πως προγραμματιζοντε? και πολλα αλλα ερωτηματα που εχω στο μυαλο μου..!!!
> καταρχας αξιζει να ασχοληθω απο το 0 που βρισκομε τωρα σε γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο, η οσο και αν το ψαξω/διαβασω δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα??
> 
> ξερετε κανενα σαιτ που να λεει για τους μΕ αλλα για αρχαριους και πανω απ ολα στα ελληνικα, που να εξηγει διαφορα πραγματα για να μπω στο πνευμα??
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, και σορυ για τις χιλιαδες ερωτησεις αλλα οπως καταλαβενετε ειμαι ενας ασχετος που θελει να τα μαθει ολα και να τα κανει ολα..!!!
> 
> υγ. εχω ενα προγραμματιστη καινουριο για pic που το ειχα χρισιμοποιησει μονο μια φορα για ενα pic που του ειχα περασει ενα προγραμμα που μου εδωσαν για ενα τηλεχιρισμο που εφτιαχνα.. απο τοτε δεν εχω ξανακανει τιποτα και δεν θυμαμε και τιποτα, ουτε πως δουλευει ο προγραματιστεις ουτε τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα...!!! απο το 0 που λεμε θελω να ξεκινησω αλλα μου φενοντε ΟΛΑ ΒΟΥΝΟ...!!!!



*http://www.mikroe.com/
Εχει πολυ ψωμι*

Μια ασχετη ερωτηση προς τον Φυσικο μας
Οι ignored users τι ειναι? Θυμαμαι αρχικα ηταν 1 ή 2. Αυξανει αυτοματα με καποιο τροπο ο αριθμος? Και τι συμβαινει, δε βλεπεις τι γραφουν?
 Ειναι καποιο εργαλειο του φορουμ? Η ερωτηση "αν θα εισαι ο επομενος?", σε τι κρητηρια αντανακλα?
Να ξερω πως να συμπεριφερομαι εφ'εξης..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> ά τώρα το είδα το πρόγραμμα που κάνεις compile δεν είναι για mikroC , είναι για άλλο compiler τον mpLab



και τι σημασια εχει αυτο? αφου παλι σε γλωσσα c δεν ειναι?

----------


## picdev

ναι κοίτα η σύνταξη είναι σε C , άλλα κάθε compiler έχει δική του σύνταξη  στις ρυθμίσεις του μΕ.
Για τις βιβλιοθήκες για παράδειγμα η mikroC έχει ενα μενου που βάζεις τικ, το mpLab δεν έχει τέτοιο μενού και γράφεις include ,όπως γίνεται στη κανονική C.
η mikroC είναι πιο εύκολη, δηλαδή έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις έτοιμες ,αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω δει πολλά bug στον compiler διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
επίσης υπάρχει και δωρεάν το βιβλίο mikroC for pic, στο οποίο έχει λίγη θεωρία και παραδείγματα κώδικα , εγώ με αυτό ξεκίνησα,
δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις τα πρώτα κεφάλαια για την αρχιτεκτονική του επεξεργαστή πας κατευθείαν στον κώδικα

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> ναι κοίτα η σύνταξη είναι σε C , άλλα κάθε compiler έχει δική του σύνταξη  στις ρυθμίσεις του μΕ.
> Για τις βιβλιοθήκες για παράδειγμα η mikroC έχει ενα μενου που βάζεις τικ, το mpLab δεν έχει τέτοιο μενού και γράφεις include ,όπως γίνεται στη κανονική C.
> η mikroC είναι πιο εύκολη, δηλαδή έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις έτοιμες ,αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω δει πολλά bug στον compiler διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
> επίσης υπάρχει και δωρεάν το βιβλίο mikroC for pic, στο οποίο έχει λίγη θεωρία και παραδείγματα κώδικα , εγώ με αυτό ξεκίνησα,
> δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις τα πρώτα κεφάλαια για την αρχιτεκτονική του επεξεργαστή πας κατευθείαν στον κώδικα



ωραιο αυτο με το βιβλιο θα ψαξω να το βρω! υπαρχει και ηλεκτρονικη εκδωση μηπος η πολλα θελω? το ''bug'' τι ειναι?

οχ! το δωρεαν τωρα το ειδα! χαχα που ειναι? που θα το βρωωωωω?????????????????? βιαζομεεεεεε!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## picdev

εδώ είναι το βιβλίο, το δίνει δωρεάν ,print to pdf και εκτύπωση 

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/chapters/v...troller/#c3v12

εγώ που είχα μια ιδέα απο c ξεκίνησα απο το 3o κεφάλαιο, γενικά μην πελαγώσεις ξεκήνα να μάθεις για τις πόρτες και να ανάβεις λεντάκια,
μετά θα βάλεις και ένα κουμπί και πάει λέγοντας.Να θυμάσαι πάντως πως ο καλύτερος σου φίλος θα είναι το datasheet (και ο klik  :Lol: ).
Δηλαδή θέλει αρκετό διάβασμα και προσοχή στις λεπτομέρειες, η μικρή εμπειρία μου λέει οτι πρέπει να το διαβάζεις ξανά και ξανά 

bug=προβλημα στον compiler , λάθος που έχουν κάνει οι προγραμματιστές που έφτιαξαν τον compiler

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

χαχα ωραιος!!! μα γ--ο τα αγγλικα μου μεσα! το εκανα μεταφραση αλλα καποια τα μεταφραζει οπως θελει, αλλα ενταξει βγαζω ακρη! τωρα αυτη η προσοχη στην λεπτομερια πως θα γινει ειναι αλλο θεμα!(με τετοια μεταφραση ιδικα!)

----------


## picdev

α έχεις θέμα με τα αγγλικά το είχα ξεχάσει, τι να σου πω , δεν έχει και πολλά λόγια στο 3ο κεφάλαιο, στη τελική βάλε κάποιο δικό σου να στο μεταφράσει , έυκολα είναι

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> α έχεις θέμα με τα αγγλικά το είχα ξεχάσει, τι να σου πω , δεν έχει και πολλά λόγια στο 3ο κεφάλαιο, στη τελική βάλε κάποιο δικό σου να στο μεταφράσει , έυκολα είναι



ολοι οι δικοι μου ειναι ασχετοι!  :Tongue2:  ενταξει βγαζω καποια ακρη, το θεμα ειναι οτι επιδι καποιες προτασεις τις μεταφραζει αλλα 'ντι αλλων, μονο εκει δεν βγαζω ακρη και αν λεει εκει κατι σημαντικο(η καποια λεπτομερεια) θα χασω τον μπουσουλα, καταλαβες....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

γι'αυτό λέω σε όλους που ξεκινάνε προγραμματισμό... μάθε αγγλικά έστω και για ένα χρόνο. δεν έχεις _ιδέα_ πόσο δυνατό εργαλείο είναι

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μορε το ξερο εγω αλλα που μυαλο τοτε.. εδα αστα να πανε.. απο πολες αποψεις... κοιτα 2-3 βασικα προλαβα και τα εμαθα (''απο κακου του'' που λενε) αλλα μεχρι εκει γιατι το μυαλο μου ητανε αλλου τοτε!

----------


## Samios60

> γεια σας παιδια, οπως ειπα θελω να ξεκινησω με τους μικροελεγκτες, με ενδιαφερει να σχοληθω και να τους μαθω, να μαθω τι παιζει, τι μπορουν να κανουν και γενικα τα παντα ολα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τους μικροελεγκτες και δεν εχω ιδεα για τιποτα οσο αφορα το θεμα αυτο.. απο τα ηλεκτρονικα σκαμπαζω και εχω κανει και πολες κατασκευες και κυκλωματα και πλακετες και εδω και κατι μερες σκεφτομαι σεινεχεια για τους μικροελεγκτες pic και τα λοιπα.. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο ειναι η κατα ποσο αξιζει να ασχοληθω η αν καταφερω να κανω(μαθω) τιποτα, αλλα εχω την ορεξη να μαθω 5-10 πραγματα και θελω να κανω και καμια κατασκευη με μικροελεγκτη, να το προγραματισω δλδ για να κανει αυτο που θελω.. τι κατασκευες μπορω να κανω με μΕ ?? τι δουλειες κανουν και πως δουλευουν, πως προγραμματιζοντε? και πολλα αλλα ερωτηματα που εχω στο μυαλο μου..!!!
> καταρχας αξιζει να ασχοληθω απο το 0 που βρισκομε τωρα σε γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο, η οσο και αν το ψαξω/διαβασω δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα??
> 
> ξερετε κανενα σαιτ που να λεει για τους μΕ αλλα για αρχαριους και πανω απ ολα στα ελληνικα, που να εξηγει διαφορα πραγματα για να μπω στο πνευμα??
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων, και σορυ για τις χιλιαδες ερωτησεις αλλα οπως καταλαβενετε ειμαι ενας ασχετος που θελει να τα μαθει ολα και να τα κανει ολα..!!!
> 
> υγ. εχω ενα προγραμματιστη καινουριο για pic που το ειχα χρισιμοποιησει μονο μια φορα για ενα pic που του ειχα περασει ενα προγραμμα που μου εδωσαν για ενα τηλεχιρισμο που εφτιαχνα.. απο τοτε δεν εχω ξανακανει τιποτα και δεν θυμαμε και τιποτα, ουτε πως δουλευει ο προγραματιστεις ουτε τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα...!!! απο το 0 που λεμε θελω να ξεκινησω αλλα μου φενοντε ΟΛΑ ΒΟΥΝΟ...!!!!





Κατα την γνωμη μου ασχολησου περισσοτερο με PLC

----------


## SRF

> οχι δεν με πειραζει!! δυστιχος δεν εχω τπτ απ τα δυο! δεν εχω αξιοθει ακομα να φτιαξω!!! μονο facebook εχω







> και τι σημασια εχει αυτο? αφου παλι σε γλωσσα c δεν ειναι?







> ωραιο αυτο με το βιβλιο θα ψαξω να το βρω! υπαρχει και ηλεκτρονικη εκδωση μηπος η πολλα θελω? το ''bug'' τι ειναι?
> 
> οχ! το δωρεαν τωρα το ειδα! χαχα που ειναι? που θα το βρωωωωω?????????????????? βιαζομεεεεεε!!!!







> χαχα ωραιος!!! μα γ--ο τα αγγλικα μου μεσα! το εκανα μεταφραση αλλα καποια τα μεταφραζει οπως θελει, αλλα ενταξει βγαζω ακρη! τωρα αυτη η προσοχη στην λεπτομερια πως θα γινει ειναι αλλο θεμα!(με τετοια μεταφραση ιδικα!)







> ολοι οι δικοι μου ειναι ασχετοι!  ενταξει βγαζω καποια ακρη, το θεμα ειναι οτι επιδι καποιες προτασεις τις μεταφραζει αλλα 'ντι αλλων, μονο εκει δεν βγαζω ακρη και αν λεει εκει κατι σημαντικο (η καποια λεπτομερεια) θα χασω τον μπουσουλα, καταλαβες....







> μορε το ξερο εγω αλλα που μυαλο τοτε.. εδα αστα να πανε.. απο πολες αποψεις... κοιτα 2-3 βασικα προλαβα και τα εμαθα (''απο κακου του'' που λενε) αλλα μεχρι εκει γιατι το μυαλο μου ητανε αλλου τοτε!



Πάντως αν μάθαινες όντως τα Αγγλικά, θα ήξερες έστω μιά γλώσσα!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

Hatzitesla (27-09-12), 

klik (26-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (26-06-12)

----------


## picdev

> Κατα την γνωμη μου ασχολησου περισσοτερο με PLC



φίλε μου καμία σχέση το plc με το mE άλλη δουλειά το ένα άλλη το άλλο, και φυσικά άλλες δυνατότητες και μέγεθος

----------


## klik

Για C υπάρχουν βιβλία στα ελληνικά online. Δεν έχω βρει όμως λεπτομέρειες (πόρτες, περιφερειακά, χρονισμούς) για μικροελεγκτές.

----------


## klik

http://www.cs.ucy.ac.cy/~dzeina/cour...ides/03-04.pdf 
http://www.cs.ucy.ac.cy/~dzeina/cour...ides/05-06.pdf http://www.arnos.gr/dmdocuments/aei/....iwanninwn.pdf 
σελίδα 19 και μετάhttp://fourier.math.uoc.gr/~mk/prog0001/progS/ 



και ένας πολύ απλός οδηγός *mplab+mcc18* με ένα *παράδειγμα* στα ελληνικά.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (26-06-12)

----------


## icman

Καλησπερα σας!Μιας και βρηκα ανοιχτο το θεμα και επικαιρο θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω καποια πραγματα για τους microcontrollers οπως ποιες οι διαφορες αναμεσα pic/arduino,ποια μπορει να με βοηθουσε περισσοτερο κ.λ.π.σχετικα με μια κατασκευη την οποια θα ηθελα να υλοποιησω.

Εχω στο νου μου μια κατασκευη με μια οθονη η οποια να δεχεται καποια σηματα οπως θερμοκρασιες/πιεση αερα/ και υστερα περαν απο την μνημη η οποια θα ηθελα να καταγραψει τα συμβαντα(peak/low),να μπορει και να δωσει και καποιες εντολες,οπως πχ το ανοιγμα μιας ηλεκτροβαλβιδας.Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προταιρων και αναμενω απαντηση σας.

----------


## picdev

το arduino είναι μΕ της amtel και κάποιοι "πατένταραν" τα βύσματα εξαρτήματα και έφτιαξαν έναν εύκολο compiler και το είπαν όλο αυτό arduino,υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο του arduino σε pic ,είναι πλήρως συμβατά μεταξύ τους.
Με το arduino θα ξεκινήσεις εύκολα και γρήγορα αφού για απλά πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις το datasheet και θα βρεις πολλές έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες , οδηγούς κτλ
αργότερα όταν θες να φτιάξεις κάτι σοβαρό θα σε περιορίσει.Το arduino αποτελείται μονο απο 10 μΕ μπροστά σε μία πληθώρα 1000αδων μοντέλων που διαθέτουν οι εταιρείες (amtel και pic)

----------

katmadas (26-06-12)

----------


## icman

> το arduino είναι μΕ της amtel και κάποιοι "πατένταραν" τα βύσματα εξαρτήματα και έφτιαξαν έναν εύκολο compiler και το είπαν όλο αυτό arduino,υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο του arduino σε pic ,είναι πλήρως συμβατά μεταξύ τους.
> Με το arduino θα ξεκινήσεις εύκολα και γρήγορα αφού για απλά πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις το datasheet και θα βρεις πολλές έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες , οδηγούς κτλ
> αργότερα όταν θες να φτιάξεις κάτι σοβαρό θα σε περιορίσει.Το arduino αποτελείται μονο απο 10 μΕ μπροστά σε μία πληθώρα 1000αδων μοντέλων που διαθέτουν οι εταιρείες (amtel και pic)



απο γλωσσες προγραμματισμου ποιες ειναι απαραιτητες να μαθω?

----------


## Samios60

> φίλε μου καμία σχέση το plc με το mE άλλη δουλειά το ένα άλλη το άλλο, και φυσικά άλλες δυνατότητες και μέγεθος



Ακριβως γιαυτο του το προτεινω  :Rolleyes:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Πάντως αν μάθαινες όντως τα Αγγλικά, θα ήξερες έστω μιά γλώσσα!!!



χαχαχαχαχα!!!! καστε να μαθω πρωτα τα ελληνικα και μετα βλεπουμε για τα αγγλικα!!!!! :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------

SRF (26-06-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> φίλε μου καμία σχέση το plc με το mE άλλη δουλειά το ένα άλλη το άλλο, και φυσικά άλλες δυνατότητες και μέγεθος



και αλλη τιμη το plc και αλλη ο μΕ...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> http://www.cs.ucy.ac.cy/~dzeina/cour...ides/03-04.pdf 
> http://www.cs.ucy.ac.cy/~dzeina/cour...ides/05-06.pdfhttp://www.arnos.gr/dmdocuments/aei/....iwanninwn.pdf 
> σελίδα 19 και μετάhttp://fourier.math.uoc.gr/~mk/prog0001/progS/
> 
> 
> και ένας πολύ απλός οδηγός *mplab+mcc18* με ένα *παράδειγμα* στα ελληνικά.



χιλια ευχαριστω φιλε!! θα με βοηθησει πολυ! για την microC μπορουμε να βρουμε τπτ στα ελληνικα που να μην μπενω σε διαδικασιες μεταφρασεις??? που θα το βρουμε οεο????

----------


## picdev

στο έχουμε πεί πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει υλικό στα ελληνικά , ξεκήνα ψάχνοτνας στο google για βιβλία, οδηγούς κτλ
δες και σε κανένα e-βιβλιοπωλείο, όπως παρατηρητηρίου

----------


## vasilllis

> φίλε μου καμία σχέση το plc με το mE άλλη δουλειά το ένα άλλη το άλλο, και φυσικά άλλες δυνατότητες και μέγεθος



το plc δεν ειναι στην ουσια ενας me  τον οποιο μια εταιρια εβαλε σε ενα κουτακι με μια οθονη και 10 κλεμες;
δεν εχει τις ιδιες ιδιοτητες-δυνατοτητες;
περα βεβαια απο το κοστος.

----------


## picdev

> το plc δεν ειναι στην ουσια ενας me  τον οποιο μια εταιρια εβαλε σε ενα κουτακι με μια οθονη και 10 κλεμες;
> δεν εχει τις ιδιες ιδιοτητες-δυνατοτητες;
> περα βεβαια απο το κοστος.



ναι στην ουσία αυτό είναι , έχει και κάποιες ανοχές στο θόρυβο και στο βιομηχανικό περιβάλλον , αλλα σε περιορίζει η γλώσσα προγραμματισμού του  και τα περιφερειακά του, 
ένας μΕ έχει πολλά περισσότερα ενσωματωμένα περιφερειακά απο ότι ένα plc, και το κόστος είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι στην ουσία αυτό είναι , έχει και κάποιες ανοχές στο θόρυβο και στο βιομηχανικό περιβάλλον , αλλα σε περιορίζει η γλώσσα προγραμματισμού του  και τα περιφερειακά του, 
> ένας μΕ έχει πολλά περισσότερα ενσωματωμένα περιφερειακά απο ότι ένα plc, και το κόστος είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο



σιγουρα το κοστος δεν το συζηταω.τα περιφερειακα που λες; ειναι ευκολο ενα παραδειγμα;

----------


## dimpet

Ένας μικροελεγκτης με τιμη 6-7 euro με δυνατότητα  χρονισμού μέχρι και 16Mhz μπορεί να έχει ενσωματομένες για πράδειγμα 8 αναλογικές εισόδους ,Analog comparator  ,να βγάζει εξόδους PWM ,να έχει fast counting inputs σε αρκετά μεγάλες συχνότητες να μπορεί να διασυνδεθεί με spi , twi ,i2c  και πολλά άλλα . Έχει όμως μεγάλη διαφορά με ένα PLC σε μια βιομηχανία και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί σε θέμα χειρισμού με ένα plc το οποίο έχει 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη ευκολία στο χειρισμό του. Αλλά για άλλη δουλειά σχεδιασμένο το ένα και για άλλη δουλειά το άλλο.

----------

vasilllis (27-06-12)

----------


## Samios60

> Ένας μικροελεγκτης με τιμη 6-7 euro με δυνατότητα  χρονισμού μέχρι και 16Mhz μπορεί να έχει ενσωματομένες για πράδειγμα 8 αναλογικές εισόδους ,Analog comparator  ,να βγάζει εξόδους PWM ,να έχει fast counting inputs σε αρκετά μεγάλες συχνότητες να μπορεί να διασυνδεθεί με spi , twi ,i2c  και πολλά άλλα . Έχει όμως μεγάλη διαφορά με ένα PLC σε μια βιομηχανία και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί σε θέμα χειρισμού με ένα plc το οποίο έχει 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη ευκολία στο χειρισμό του. Αλλά για άλλη δουλειά σχεδιασμένο το ένα και για άλλη δουλειά το άλλο.



Δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι η γλωσσα προγραματισμου του PLC ειναι ευκολη ? δεν ειναι μονο AND OR NOR κτλ ειναι πως θα συνθεσεις το προγραμμα ο μκ ειναι για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση το PLC για επαγγελματικη γιαυτο προτεινα αντι για μ/ε PLC οσο για τις αναλογικες θυρες που λεει ο φιλος παραπανω ας ειμαστε σοβαροι το PLC μπορει να δεχθει 10δες αναλογικες και ψηφιακες και να  δυκτιωθει να 'μιλησει ' με bluetooh' να συναργασθει με αλλα δυκτια να δουλευει με SCADA και το κυριοτερο η γλωσσα προγραματισμου του ειναι πολυ ευλικτη ειναι θεμα φαντασιας του προγραμματιστη

----------


## picdev

> Δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι η γλωσσα προγραματισμου του PLC ειναι ευκολη ? δεν ειναι μονο AND OR NOR κτλ ειναι πως θα συνθεσεις το προγραμμα ο μκ ειναι για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση το PLC για επαγγελματικη γιαυτο προτεινα αντι για μ/ε PLC οσο για τις αναλογικες θυρες που λεει ο φιλος παραπανω ας ειμαστε σοβαροι το PLC μπορει να δεχθει 10δες αναλογικες και ψηφιακες και να  δυκτιωθει να 'μιλησει ' με bluetooh' να συναργασθει με αλλα δυκτια να δουλευει με SCADA και το κυριοτερο η γλωσσα προγραματισμου του ειναι πολυ ευλικτη ειναι θεμα φαντασιας του προγραμματιστη



νομίζω οτι δεν το έχεις ψάξει πολύ, τα σοβαρά προγράμματα δεν γράφονται σε λάντερ, το plc είναι ακριβό σε σχέση με έναν μΕ, τα περιφερειακά ενώς μΕ είναι πολύ περισσότερα απο του plc.Ανοιξε datasheet και θα δεις.To επαγγελματική χρήση δεν έχει καμία σχέση , το plc είναι πολύ μεγάλο, έφτιαξα μία πλακέτα που αντικαθιστά το διακόπτη για τα φώτα και το έκανα τόσο μικρό όσο για να χωράει στο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, και έχει ασύρματη επικοινωνία, κουμπιά αφής , φωτοαντιστάτη , αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και είναι μικρότερο απο 6*6cm,
θα το κάνω αυτό με PLC?  ο κώδικα βγαίνει 500 γραμμές σε C, μπορεί να γίνει αυτός σε Lader? δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο

----------


## Samios60

> νομίζω οτι δεν το έχεις ψάξει πολύ, τα σοβαρά προγράμματα δεν γράφονται σε λάντερ, το plc είναι ακριβό σε σχέση με έναν μΕ, τα περιφερειακά ενώς μΕ είναι πολύ περισσότερα απο του plc.Ανοιξε datasheet και θα δεις.To επαγγελματική χρήση δεν έχει καμία σχέση , το plc είναι πολύ μεγάλο, έφτιαξα μία πλακέτα που αντικαθιστά το διακόπτη για τα φώτα και το έκανα τόσο μικρό όσο για να χωράει στο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, και έχει ασύρματη επικοινωνία, κουμπιά αφής , φωτοαντιστάτη , αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και είναι μικρότερο απο 6*6cm,
> θα το κάνω αυτό με PLC?  ο κώδικα βγαίνει 500 γραμμές σε C, μπορεί να γίνει αυτός σε Lader? δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο



Κατ αρχην ποιος σου μιλησε για ladder υπαρχει η STL και συνδιαζεται με SQL οπως και C++ και VB  που προγραμματιζεις ακομη και γραφηματα οσο αν το εχω ψαξει ....μονο 15 χρονια προγραματιζω σε PLC στην βιομηχανια

παραδειγμα project S7 300 (SQL )

----------

katmadas (28-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

από τη στιγμή που μια γλώσα είναι πλήρης, μπορείς να γράψεις ό,τι θες. Μάλιστα, ακόμα και αν λείπουν κάποια πράματα από μια γλώσσα, είναι δυνατόν να το μεθοδεύσεις.

Από κει και πέρα, είναι το θέμα πιό είναι πιό εύκολο στο να γράψεις και επαληθεύσεις αυτό που θες.

----------


## katmadas

Τα plc φτιαχθηκαν για βιομηχανικους πινακες και γενικα για εφαρμογες οπου και ενας "χαζος"
Θα μπορεσει να το αντικαταστησει αν παθει καποιο προβλημα...
Ενοητε οτι ολα τα αισθητηρια σε αυτην την περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να ανηκουν στην προς αντικατασταση μοναδα...

----------


## Samios60

> Τα plc φτιαχθηκαν για βιομηχανικους πινακες και γενικα για εφαρμογες οπου και ενας "χαζος"
> Θα μπορεσει να το αντικαταστησει αν παθει καποιο προβλημα...
> Ενοητε οτι ολα τα αισθητηρια σε αυτην την περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να ανηκουν στην προς αντικατασταση μοναδα...



"χαζος " δεν θα μπορεσει να αντικαταστασει ενα PLC οσο για τα αισθητηρια δεν καταλεβαινω τι ενοεις ?

----------


## katmadas

Ελα ρε πλουταρχε οταν λεω χαζος καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..
Τα αισθητηρια ξερεις και εσυ οτι μπορει να βρισκονται απο λιγα μεχρι πολα μετρα μακρια...
Εννοω αυτα που χρησιμοποειει το πλσ σαν εισοδους..
Π.χ. τις εντολες απο ενα φωτοκυταρο,σκανερ,καμερα,λειζερ και παρα πολα αλλα στην βιομηχανια...
Εσυ τι λες να εννοω???

----------


## Samios60

> Ελα ρε πλουταρχε οταν λεω χαζος καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..
> Τα αισθητηρια ξερεις και εσυ οτι μπορει να βρισκονται απο λιγα μεχρι πολα μετρα μακρια...
> Εννοω αυτα που χρησιμοποειει το πλσ σαν εισοδους..
> Π.χ. τις εντολες απο ενα φωτοκυταρο,σκανερ,καμερα,λειζερ και παρα πολα αλλα στην βιομηχανια...
> Εσυ τι λες να εννοω???



Ναι Φανη οκ καταλαβα για το "χαζος" εχω παραδειγματα απο ατομα που πηγαν να αλλαξουν CPU σε PLC και κοντεψαν να τιναξουν την μηχανη στον αερα για αυτο το ειπα και καλα τωρα στα συχρονα PLC αντε να αλλαζες CPU πχ την S5 115 να εβλεπες γελια

----------

katmadas (28-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

PLC..........Τελος πάντων.......όποιος θέλει να μάθει να προγραμματίζει μικροελεγκτες και παραλληλα να σχεδιαζει το κυκλωμα και να οδηγεί  τα πάντα τότε θα ξέρει πώς θέλει να ζήσει την πραγματική μαγεία της δημιουργείας στην ηλεκτρονική.
PROTON BASIC τέλεια και απλή γλώσσα προγραμματισμού..!!
Και να μήν ξέρει Αγγλικά είναι έυκολο.
Μπορώ να προσφέρω όποια βοήθεια με πολύ απλές εντολές.
όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ας ανοίξει νέο θέμα και μέσω του forum να μοιραστούμε πληροφορίες και οδηγίες με απλούς κώδικες..!!

Δαυίδ

----------

icman (29-06-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (28-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ΑΣΣΕΜΠΛΕΡ ΡΕ!!! ΑΣΣΕΜΠΛΕΡ! ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΛΑΚΩΣΩ!!! :Cursing: 




 :Mr. Green: 

(_χρειάζεται_ να πω ότι κάνω πλάκα; )

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> PLC..........Τελος πάντων.......όποιος θέλει να μάθει να προγραμματίζει μικροελεγκτες και παραλληλα να σχεδιαζει το κυκλωμα και να οδηγεί  τα πάντα τότε θα ξέρει πώς θέλει να ζήσει την πραγματική μαγεία της δημιουργείας στην ηλεκτρονική.
> PROTON BASIC τέλεια και απλή γλώσσα προγραμματισμού..!!
> Και να μήν ξέρει Αγγλικά είναι έυκολο.
> Μπορώ να προσφέρω όποια βοήθεια με πολύ απλές εντολές.
> όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ας ανοίξει νέο θέμα και μέσω του forum να μοιραστούμε πληροφορίες και οδηγίες με απλούς κώδικες..!!
> 
> Δαυίδ



μ' αρεσει αυτο! αλλα αναφερεσαι μονο στην PROTON BASIC?? το ιδιο για C παιζει? ετσι με απλες εντολες!! να το κανουμε ρε παιδια, θα βοηθησει πολυ (πολλους ασχετους σαν και μενα :Tongue2: )

----------

icman (29-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

Εχω ασχοληθει μονο με την basic . Ξεκινησα απο την parallax μετα pic basic pro και μετα την proton basic.Στην δουλεια μου ειναι ότι πιο βασικό και με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ. To forum είναι πολύ δυνατό με πολλούς κώδικες. Για την C δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω επειδή δέν έχω ιδέα και με την basic μπορώ να πώ ηπεύθυνα πώς κάνω τα πάντα.Δέν θέλει χρόνο , θέλει χρόνια για να την μάθει κάποιος πολύ καλά . Τις πρώτες εντολές όμως με σωστή καθοδήγηση μπορείτε να τις μάθετε σε 2 ώρες και αν μπείτε στην φηλοσοφία ξεκινάτε αμέσως ..... είναι πολύ δυνατό κόλλημα....!!!!
Ενα μικρό παράδειγμα:

            Device 18F452                   'DHLONOYME TON EPEXERGASTH POY XRHSIMOPOIOYME
            XTAL 20                            'DHLONOYME THN TAXYTHTA TOU KRYSTALOU






            Symbol valvida1=PORTC.0                      'DHLONOYME STHN PORTA PORTC.0 THN ONOMASIA THS VALVIDAS-ANTLIAS-LAMPAS- RELE KAI OTI
            Symbol valvida2=PORTC.1                       'THELOUME NA ODIGISOUME .
            Symbol valvida3=PORTC.2
            Symbol DIAKOPTHS=PORTC.4                   'BAZOUME ENAN DIAKOPTH

            TRISC.0=0                                              'TIS ANTISTIXES EXODOUS TIS DILONOUME OTI EINAI EXODOI
            TRISC.1=0                                               'EXODOS =0 EISODOS =1
            TRISC.2=0

            TRISC.4=1                                               'STHN PORTA POU VALAME TON DIAKOPTI DILONOUME OTI EINAI EISODOS 



ARXH:                                                                                ' DIMIOURGOUME ENAN KOMBO ( ARXH: )
          If DIAKOPTHS=0 Then GoTo ANOIGMAVALVIDON                            '= EAN (IF) O DIAKOPTHS EINAI 0 TOY DOSOYME (-) TOTE PHGENE (THEN GOTO)
          DelayMS 400                                                                       'STON KOMVO  ANOIGMAVALVIDON ,AN DEN GINEI TOTE KANEI MIA KATHISTERISI
          GoTo  ARXH                                                                         '400MS KAI META PAEI XANA (GOTO) STON KOMVO  (ARXH :Smile:  


ANOIGMAVALVIDON:                                                            ' DIMIOURGOUME ENAN KOMBO (ANOIGMAVALVIDON ) EDO PAEI AN PATITHEI O DIAKOPTIS
         High valvida1                                                                       'ANOIGEI THN VALVIDA
         DelayMS 500                                                                       'GIA MISO DEYTEROLEPTO
         Low valvida1                                                                     'THN KLEINEI 
         High valvida2                                                                        'ANOIGEI THN ALLH VALVIDA
         DelayMS 2000                                                                         '2 DEUTEROLEPTA
         Low valvida2                                                                       'THN KLEINEI................
         High valvida3
         DelayMS 5000
         Low valvida3
         GoTo ARXH                                                                          'OTAN TELEIOSEI PAEI STON KOMVO (ARXH)

----------


## davidsgr

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ...!!!!




            Device 18F452                
            XTAL 20                       






            Symbol valvida1=PORTC.0       
            Symbol valvida2=PORTC.1      
            Symbol valvida3=PORTC.2
            Symbol DIAKOPTHS=PORTC.4       

            TRISC.0=0                      
            TRISC.1=0                      
            TRISC.2=0

            TRISC.4=1                      



ARXH:                                     
          If DIAKOPTHS=0 Then GoTo ANOIGMAVALVIDON           
          DelayMS 400                                        
          GoTo  ARXH                                        


ANOIGMAVALVIDON:                           
         High valvida1                      
         DelayMS 500                       
         Low valvida1                      
         High valvida2                      
         DelayMS 2000                        
         Low valvida2                         
         High valvida3
         DelayMS 5000
         Low valvida3
         GoTo ARXH

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου η basic έχει πεθάνει εδώ και χρόνια, επίσης η basic χρησιμοποιεί GoTo, είναι κάτι μεταξύ assmbly και δομημένου προγραμματισμού.
στη C δεν είναι σωστό να χρησημοποιήσεις GoTo, πιστεύω οτι η C θα σε ωφελήσει γενικά στο προγραμματισμό , αφού ακόμα και σήμερα είναι χρήσιμη ,
και σε άλλη γλώσσα να πας php ,java ,c++ , η C είναι προπομπός

----------

davidsgr (29-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

Πολύ σωστά, απλα το θέμα είνα κάποιος ο οποιος δεν ξερει Αγγλικα και ουτε προγραμματισμό , πρέπει απο κάπου να ξεκινήσει και να δεί αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να ξενερώσει..!!!

----------

stavroskaloxrist (29-06-12)

----------


## picdev

> Πολύ σωστά, απλα το θέμα είνα κάποιος ο οποιος δεν ξερει Αγγλικα και ουτε προγραμματισμό , πρέπει απο κάπου να ξεκινήσει και να δεί αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να ξενερώσει..!!!



σωστά τα λές αλλά απο θέμα C και basic υπάρχουν ένα κάρο βιβλία στα ελληνικά , εγώ πχ έχω το η γλώσσα σε βάθος, πολύ καλό βιβλίο με παραδείγματα και γενικά δείχνει απλά πράγματα, τα αγγλικά χρειάζονται πιο πολύ στους μΕ , αν δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις το datasheet υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα

----------

klik (30-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> σωστά τα λές αλλά απο θέμα C και basic υπάρχουν ένα κάρο βιβλία στα ελληνικά , εγώ πχ έχω το η γλώσσα σε βάθος, πολύ καλό βιβλίο με παραδείγματα και γενικά δείχνει απλά πράγματα, τα αγγλικά χρειάζονται πιο πολύ στους μΕ , *αν δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις το datasheet υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα*



Δεν υπάρχει απλά πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα... αλλά έχεις τελειώσει (όχι το πρόγραμμα βεβαίως) πριν καν αρχίσεις!!!

----------


## Samios60

> Πολύ σωστά, απλα το θέμα είνα κάποιος ο οποιος δεν ξερει Αγγλικα και ουτε προγραμματισμό , πρέπει απο κάπου να ξεκινήσει και να δεί αποτέλεσμα χωρίς να ξενερώσει..!!!



Αν δεν ξερει καποιος αγγλικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μαθει προγραμματισμο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

οκ, ας τσιμπήσω.





> φίλε μου η basic έχει πεθάνει εδώ και χρόνια,



... says who? 





> επίσης η basic χρησιμοποιεί GoTo, είναι κάτι μεταξύ assmbly και δομημένου προγραμματισμού.



πρώτα πρώτα, δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις goto στην basic με τρόπο που ο κώδικας να γίνει μακαρονάδα, όπως ακριβώς και στη c, οπότε είναι αδιάφορο. Δευτερόν, η assembly μια χαρά δομημένη είναι (και πάει και του σκοτωμού), "high level" δεν είναι (που η basic είναι)(υπάρχουν βέβαια high level assemblers, πολύ πρακτικοί). Η basic απέχει πολύ από assembly, μη σε μπερδεύει ότι επειδή έχει αρίθμηση στα statements έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό με τις διευθύνσεις μνήμης που έχει κάθε statement στην assembly.





> στη C δεν είναι σωστό να χρησημοποιήσεις GoTo,



ούτε στη basic. 

μια χαρά κώδικα μπορείς να γράψεις σε basic και μια χαρά κώδικα μπορείς να γράψεις σε C. όπως, αντίστοιχα, πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να τα κάνεις μπάχαλο σε C και πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να τα κάνεις κωλοχανείο σε basic.

----------


## picdev

καλός το παιδί το έξυπνο, σε όλες τις γλώσσες μπορείς να γράψεις μια χαρά κώδικα , αλλά δεν χρησιμεύει πουθενά αλλού σήμερα

 :Lol: 
_Οι μεταβλητές  στην γλώσσα BASIC είναι δύο τύπου: αλφαριθμητικές και χαρακτήρα._ 

ευχαριστώ Γιώργο μια χαρά γλώσσα είναι η basic μου άνοιξες τα μάτια

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ειναι οντος ρε παιδια τοσο ευκολη η basic? και για την c κατι παρομιο δεν ισχυει? στο θεμα ευκολιας με της εντολες ενοω...

----------


## picdev

> ειναι οντος ρε παιδια τοσο ευκολη η basic? και για την c κατι παρομιο δεν ισχυει? στο θεμα ευκολιας με της εντολες ενοω...



αφού δυσκολεύεσαι να ανοίξεις datasheet επειδή είναι στα αγγλικά, πάρε ενα βιβλιο ελληνικο σε C , μάθε 5 βασικά πράγματα και πήγαινε σε arduino,
και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το λινκ δεν δουλεύει

οποιοσδήποτε επεξεργαστής, ένα πράμα κρατά... ακεραίους. _οτιδήποτε_ άλλο (float, char) είναι αναπαράσταση για δική μας διευκόλυνση. 

Η basic έχει int, float, char και έχει array.
Η c τί νομίζεις έχει; int, float, char και έχει array.

κορόιδευε και γέλα όσο θες, αλλά μέχρι τώρα επιχείρημα δεν βλέπω (ούτε καν _αληθές_, πόσο δε μάλλον _πειστικό_)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> ειναι οντος ρε παιδια τοσο ευκολη η basic? και για την c κατι παρομιο δεν ισχυει? στο θεμα ευκολιας με της εντολες ενοω...



οι εντολές σε αυτές τις γλώσσες είναι οι ίδιες, απλά γραμμένες με άλλες λέξεις. Γενικά σε γλώσσες αυτής της κατηγορίας, οι ίδιες 'εντολές' υπάρχουν... να λέγαμε για καμια prolog που χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα, οκ...

το να μάθεις τη σύνταξη και τι κάνει κάθε λέξη, θα σου πάρει άντε μια δυο μέρες αν στρωθείς.

άλλη μια μέρα τι σημαίνει μεταβλητή, πες και άλλη μια για δείκτες. 

θα σου πάρει λίγο παραπάνω να συνηθίσεις το τι _συμβαίνει_ πίσω από αυτά, τη _σημασία_ τους.

----------


## klik

Η basic είναι καλή για αρχάριους που θέλουν να ανάψουν led ή να κάνουν κανένα απλό "plc" π.χ. απλό πίνακα ασανσερ και δεν ενδιαφέρονται για ταχύτητα.
  Στη C ο αντίστοιχος κώδικας θα είναι πιο ευανάγνωστος, πιο γρήγορος και θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ακόμα και να παίζει μουσική με βιβλιοθήκες mp3 σε C. 
Αν κάποιος ξέρει αγγλικά, δεν έχει λόγο να πάει σε basic εκτός αν τα μαθηματικά του περιορίζονται στις πράξεις του δημοτικού σχολείου.

*Δεν θα πάρω θέση στο ποια πρέπει να διαλέξει κάποιος αρχάριος που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά...
Η άποψη μου είναι ότι η γλώσσα που πρέπει να ξεκινήσει κάποιος για προγραμματισμό, ΕΙΝΑΙ τα αγγλικά.*

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ανοίγεις συζήτηση που θα πάρει πολύ ώρα, απλά μην νομίζεις ότι δεν τα ξέρω αυτά... απλά λάβε υπ'όψη σου ότι δεν απευθυνόμουν σε γνώστες, αλλά σε αρχαρίους.

δες τα μηνύματά σου, επίσης

----------


## Samios60

Ρε παιδια τι συζηταμε αν δεν ξερει καποιος αγγλικα(δυστηχως) ΔΕΝ μπορει να μαθει προγραμματισμο πως να το κανουμε

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Ρε παιδια τι συζηταμε αν δεν ξερει καποιος αγγλικα(δυστηχως) ΔΕΝ μπορει να μαθει προγραμματισμο πως να το κανουμε




εγω θα μαθω..!!!!!  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## davidsgr

Αν θεωρεις αρχαριο καποιον ο οποιος έχει ξεφτιλίσει μεγάλες Γερμανικες εταιρείες με αντιστοιχα Ελληνικα κυκλώματα τα οποία έχουν το 1/3 των ανταλλακτικών σε σχέση με αυτές και κυκλώματα αυτοματισμών τα οποία μπαίνουν μέσω internet και δίνουν αναφορά σφαλμάτων, τότε είμαι υπερήφανος που είμαι αρχάριος και γράφω κώδικα 10000 γραμμών , χωρίς να ασχοληθώ με plc που είναι σχεδιασμένα για τοστιέρες. Μια πρόταση για διάδοση γνώσεων έκανα και πέσατε όλοι οι επιστήμονες να μπερδέψετε αυτούς που έχουν θέληση για γνώση.....!!!! ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ   davids.gr@hotmail.com

----------


## Samios60

> Αν θεωρεις αρχαριο καποιον ο οποιος έχει ξεφτιλίσει μεγάλες Γερμανικες εταιρείες με αντιστοιχα Ελληνικα κυκλώματα τα οποία έχουν το 1/3 των ανταλλακτικών σε σχέση με αυτές και κυκλώματα αυτοματισμών τα οποία μπαίνουν μέσω internet και δίνουν αναφορά σφαλμάτων, τότε είμαι υπερήφανος που είμαι αρχάριος και γράφω κώδικα 10000 γραμμών , χωρίς να ασχοληθώ με plc που είναι σχεδιασμένα για τοστιέρες. Μια πρόταση για διάδοση γνώσεων έκανα και πέσατε όλοι οι επιστήμονες να μπερδέψετε αυτούς που έχουν θέληση για γνώση.....!!!! ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ   davids.gr@hotmail.com





Μην εισαι τοσο σεμνοτυφος !!!!!!!!! και τελος παντων την γνωμη μας λεμε οσο αν τα PLC ειναι για τοστιερες απο αυτο φαινεται τι ιδεα εχεις απο προγραμματισμο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Αν θεωρεις αρχαριο καποιον ο οποιος έχει ξεφτιλίσει μεγάλες Γερμανικες εταιρείες με αντιστοιχα Ελληνικα κυκλώματα τα οποία έχουν το 1/3 των ανταλλακτικών σε σχέση με αυτές και κυκλώματα αυτοματισμών τα οποία μπαίνουν μέσω internet και δίνουν αναφορά σφαλμάτων, τότε είμαι υπερήφανος που είμαι αρχάριος και γράφω κώδικα 10000 γραμμών , χωρίς να ασχοληθώ με plc που είναι σχεδιασμένα για τοστιέρες. Μια πρόταση για διάδοση γνώσεων έκανα και πέσατε όλοι οι επιστήμονες να μπερδέψετε αυτούς που έχουν θέληση για γνώση.....!!!! ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ   davids.gr@hotmail.com



όπα ρε βαρύμαγκα παρεξηγιάρη! δεν απευθυνόταν σε σένα το 'αρχάριος'! δεν σε ξέρω καν, πώς να ξέρω τι γνώσεις έχεις; Στον stavroskaloxrist απευθύνομαι, δεν με νοιάζει να πείσω εσένα για το τι καλό έχει η c ή η basic, με νοιάζει να καταλάβει ο stavros κάτι και να ξεκινήσει να μαθαίνει

----------

stavroskaloxrist (30-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

Πριν ενα χρόνο μου ζητήθηκε να κατασκευάσω ένα πίνακα για ένα φίλο ο οποίος θα χρησιμευε σε ROTARY MOLDING (περιστροφική χύτευση πλαστικού) μηχάνημα.
Ο πίνακας ελέγχει 2 καυστήρες , 2 τριφασικά μοτέρ 8 βαλβίδες αέρα και έχει και οθόνη γραφικών, αφής. Πρίν 2 μήνες κάναμε ένα πείραμμα, Πήραμε προσφορά για PLC πίνακα και ο ειδικός μας έδωσε προσφορά 5000 ευρώ για αρχή. Ο πίνακας μου στοίχησε 500 ευρώ και το κύκλωμα είναι κατασκευασμένο ΜΟΝΟ για αυτό το μηχάνημα και όχι γενικής χρήσης.. και φυσικά δέν έχουμε προβλήματα απο παράσειτα και αυξομειώσης τάσης........stavroskaloxrist καλή τύχη....!!!!!

----------


## Samios60

> Πριν ενα χρόνο μου ζητήθηκε να κατασκευάσω ένα πίνακα για ένα φίλο ο οποίος θα χρησιμευε σε ROTARY MOLDING (περιστροφική χύτευση πλαστικού) μηχάνημα.
> Ο πίνακας ελέγχει 2 καυστήρες , 2 τριφασικά μοτέρ 8 βαλβίδες αέρα και έχει και οθόνη γραφικών, αφής. Πρίν 2 μήνες κάναμε ένα πείραμμα, Πήραμε προσφορά για PLC πίνακα και ο ειδικός μας έδωσε προσφορά 5000 ευρώ για αρχή. Ο πίνακας μου στοίχησε 500 ευρώ και το κύκλωμα είναι κατασκευασμένο ΜΟΝΟ για αυτό το μηχάνημα και όχι γενικής χρήσης.. και φυσικά δέν έχουμε προβλήματα απο παράσειτα και αυξομειώσης τάσης........stavroskaloxrist καλή τύχη....!!!!!





Προσεχε μην σε παρει χαμπαρη η siemens καημενε μου οτι  εχεις αντικαταστησει τα PLC της με δικη σου πατεντα καηκες  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thansavv

Δαυίδ δώσε μερικές λεπτομέριες για το πως υλοποίησες το όλο project. Ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον και καλό θα ήταν να πεις και δυο λόγια σχετικά με το τι χρησιμοποίησες...
Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Samios60

Συμφωνα με τον Δαυιδ ελεγχει 2 καυστηρες αυτο σημαινει αναλογικα και ψηφιακα σηματα θερμοκρασιες ελεγχος φλογας κτ.λ ελεγχει 2 μοτερ αντα ελεγχει ψηφιακα τοτε οκ αλλιως αν εχει inverter τοτε παλι θελει αναλογικα σηματα η στην καλυτερη δυκτιο μεταξυ  controler και inverter οι βαλβιδες του αερα οκ ειναι ψηφιακα αλλα ενα σωστο συστημα θα εχει και feedback των βαλβιδων μηπως καμμια δεν ανοιξε η δεν εκλεισε τελος λεει οθονη αφης για ελεγχο scada χειρισμο μυνηματα κ.τ.λ ολα αυτα αν τα εκανες με 500 euro μπραβο σου πες μας πως  :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

> Πριν ενα χρόνο μου ζητήθηκε να κατασκευάσω ένα πίνακα για ένα φίλο ο οποίος θα χρησιμευε σε ROTARY MOLDING (περιστροφική χύτευση πλαστικού) μηχάνημα.
> Ο πίνακας ελέγχει 2 καυστήρες , 2 τριφασικά μοτέρ 8 βαλβίδες αέρα και έχει και οθόνη γραφικών, αφής. Πρίν 2 μήνες κάναμε ένα πείραμμα, Πήραμε προσφορά για PLC πίνακα και ο ειδικός μας έδωσε προσφορά 5000 ευρώ για αρχή. Ο πίνακας μου στοίχησε 500 ευρώ και το κύκλωμα είναι κατασκευασμένο ΜΟΝΟ για αυτό το μηχάνημα και όχι γενικής χρήσης.. και φυσικά δέν έχουμε προβλήματα απο παράσειτα και αυξομειώσης τάσης........stavroskaloxrist καλή τύχη....!!!!!




ετσι απο περιεργεια .τι υλικα εβαλες? μια οθονη touch εχει μονο ενα 500ρικο.
εσυ ποσο ασχοληθηκες με την εργασια αυτη?γιατι στα 5000 εχει και την εργασια μεσα.

----------

klik (30-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> ετσι απο περιεργεια .τι υλικα εβαλες? μια οθονη touch εχει μονο ενα 500ρικο.



υπάρχουν και πολύ _πολύ_ φτηνότερες

----------

picdev (30-06-12)

----------


## kentar

Μετά απο 30 χρόνια ενασχόλησης με τον προγραμματισμό θα μου επιτρέψετε μια παρατηρηση.
Με τα σημερινά εργαλεία προγραμματισμου δεν υπάρχει κατι που μπορει να το κανει κανεις μονο 
με μια γλωσσα προγραμματισμου.Οτι μπορεις να κανεις με την C μπορεις να το κανεις με αρκετες 
γλωσσες . Χωρις γνωση της Αγγλικης (ορολογιας τουλαχιστον) δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με τον 
προγραμματισμο μικροελεγκτων (κι οχι μονο).

----------


## Samios60

οπως και να το κανουμε ενα επαγγελματικο συστημα κοστιζει και απο θεμα αντοχης στο χρονο και απο θεμα ασφαλειας ειδικα οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με καυστηρες αλλα και με ανθρωους που το χειριζονται η οθονη ειναι το λιγοτερο ο controller και τα περιφερειακα ειναι το παν σε ενα χωρο που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι και χειριζονται μηχανες δεν παιζουμε με αυτα για αυτο ας μας πει ο φιλος τι ακριβως εφτιαξε

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εγώ πάντως δεν αμφισβητώ ούτε στιγμή ότι γίνεται να φτιάξεις με 500 ευρά κάτι που η siemens (και κάθε siemens) στο πουλάει 5000.

edit: μη σου πω και καλύτερο ακόμα

----------


## picdev

εγώ πήρα θερμοστάτη siemens με 50ε και το άνοιξα και μέσα είχε θερμίστορ....
η οθόνη αφής για μΕ κοστίζει 30-50$ στο ebay, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι δύσκολο να ελέγξεις 10 πόρτες του μΕ

----------


## Samios60

Γιωργο δεν διαφωνω αλλα δεν μπορεις να το τοποθετησεις σε επαγγελματικο χωρο πρεπει να ειναι πιστοποιημενο αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα γιαυτο επιμενω στα PLC επειδη ειναι πιστοποιημενα και υποτιθετε στην δυσκολη ωρα θα αντιδρασουν σωστα κατι ερασιτεχνικο ειναι δυσκολο να δουλεψει σε εππγελματικο χωρο αν συμβει κατι τοτε .......

----------


## picdev

> Γιωργο δεν διαφωνω αλλα δεν μπορεις να το τοποθετησεις σε επαγγελματικο χωρο πρεπει να ειναι πιστοποιημενο αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα γιαυτο επιμενω στα PLC επειδη ειναι πιστοποιημενα και υποτιθετε στην δυσκολη ωρα θα αντιδρασουν σωστα κατι ερασιτεχνικο ειναι δυσκολο να δουλεψει σε εππγελματικο χωρο αν συμβει κατι τοτε .......



υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί στο φορουμ που σου φτιάχνουν πλακέτα χωρίς πρόβλημα στο θόρυβο, εμένα μου είπε πέντε κουβέντες ο srf και ο klik που είναι επαγγελματίες και έλυσα όλα τα προβλήματα μου που είχε με reset και θόρυβο,σκέψουν να μου εκάνουν και μερικά μαθήματα απο κοντά. εμπειρία χρειάζεται και όλα λύνονται.Και αυτοί επαγγελματίες είναι και σχεδιάζουν κυκλώματα για εργοστάσια και επαγγελματικούς χώρους

----------

davidsgr (30-06-12)

----------


## Samios60

> υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί στο φορουμ που σου φτιάχνουν πλακέτα χωρίς πρόβλημα στο θόρυβο, εμένα μου είπε πέντε κουβέντες ο srf και ο klik που είναι επαγγελματίες και έλυσα όλα τα προβλήματα μου που είχε με reset και θόρυβο,σκέψουν να μου εκάνουν και μερικά μαθήματα απο κοντά. εμπειρία χρειάζεται και όλα λύνονται.Και αυτοί επαγγελματίες είναι και σχεδιάζουν κυκλώματα για εργοστάσια και επαγγελματικούς χώρους



Φιλε Ακη εχεις δουλεψη σε εργοστασιο ?? αν ναι τοτε καταλαβαινεις τι λεω αν οχι τοτε πανε μια βολτα σε ενα εργοστασιο και θα δεις   τι ενοοω

----------

davidsgr (30-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

Πρωτα απ όλα θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω πως ουτε εξυπνος το παίζω ούτε ειδικός. Ψάχνωμαι και θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο υπομονή και επιμονή.
Το link παρακάτω έχει μία οθόνη αφής. Δέν είναι μόνο μία απλή οθόνη, είναι η μητρική με τον επεξεργαστή με sd βάση για κάρτα αποθήκευσης και άν ανοίξετε το σχέδιο στα downloads αποτελεί μία ολοκληρωμένη λύση. Εκτός απο τον προγραμματισμό μπορείται στις διαθέσιμες εξόδους να συνδέσετε μία δική σας πλακέτα με optocupler triac και ρελε και να οδηγήσετε ότι θέλετε. μαζί με την οθόνη περιλαμβάνετε το cd με ένα μικρό πρόγραμμα που μέσω usb μπορείτε να περάσετε τον κώδικα σας χωρίς να χρειαστει να αγορασετε programmer. Θεωρω πως αποτελει πολύ οικονομικη λύση για καλο ξεκίνημα.

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...240x128-board/

----------

picdev (30-06-12)

----------


## picdev

> Φιλε Ακη εχεις δουλεψη σε εργοστασιο ?? αν ναι τοτε καταλαβαινεις τι λεω αν οχι τοτε πανε μια βολτα σε ενα εργοστασιο και θα δεις   τι ενοοω



όχι δεν έχω δουλέψει σε εργοστάσιο, σου λέω πάντα τι μου έχουν πει επαγγελματίες του φορουμ που αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους, μην είσαι απόλυτος.
αποκλείεται να μου έχουν πει ψέματα, μπες στο site του λαζαρίδη που είναι τεχνικός-ηλεκτρονικός για cnc και βιομηχανιες (pcbheaven.com) και θα δεις οτι και αυτός έχει φτιάξει κατασκευές για βιομηχανίες .Σίγουρα κοστίζει πολύ πιο φτηνά το αρνητικό είναι οτι έχεις υποστήριξη απο τον μηχανικό που στο σχεδίασε.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ΓΑΜΑΤΟ?!?

ακριβώς κάτι τέτοιο ήθελα για interface για το hifi μου... ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ το μόνο που του μένει είναι να μπορεί να κάνει decode flac... και να έχει ψηφιακή έξοδο (για να πάει σε dac) αν είχε και sata interface (για τους σκληρούς) θα ήταν ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## Samios60

> Πρωτα απ όλα θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω πως ουτε εξυπνος το παίζω ούτε ειδικός. Ψάχνωμαι και θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο υπομονή και επιμονή.
> Το link παρακάτω έχει μία οθόνη αφής. Δέν είναι μόνο μία απλή οθόνη, είναι η μητρική με τον επεξεργαστή με sd βάση για κάρτα αποθήκευσης και άν ανοίξετε το σχέδιο στα downloads αποτελεί μία ολοκληρωμένη λύση. Εκτός απο τον προγραμματισμό μπορείται στις διαθέσιμες εξόδους να συνδέσετε μία δική σας πλακέτα με optocupler triac και ρελε και να οδηγήσετε ότι θέλετε. μαζί με την οθόνη περιλαμβάνετε το cd με ένα μικρό πρόγραμμα που μέσω usb μπορείτε να περάσετε τον κώδικα σας χωρίς να χρειαστει να αγορασετε programmer. Θεωρω πως αποτελει πολύ οικονομικη λύση για καλο ξεκίνημα.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...240x128-board/




Τι ειναι αυτο που μας δειχνεις μας δουλευεις ???

----------


## davidsgr

Οχι φίλε μου δέν σε δουλέυω,Με λίγη φαντασία αυτο το προιόν μπορεί να σου λυσει τα χέρια σε πολλές εφαρμογές.
Στην φωτογραφία το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε ένα μηχάνημα που κατασκευάζω.Το πρότεινα επειδή έχει περάσει απο emc lvd κλπ κλπ και μπορει να σε στηρίξει χωρίς να επιρεάζετε απο παράσιτα κ.αIMG_0473.jpg

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

o samios έχει ένσταση για το κατά πόσο αυτό είναι εργοστασιακών προδιαγραφών, όχι την χρησιμότητά του.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

davidsgr για να αποφύγεις ξεκάρφωτες τιμές στη μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, μπορείς να παίρνεις τιμές με συχνότητα πολλαπλάσια αυτής του display και να παίρνεις μέσο όρο, rolling average, θα το ξέρεις

----------

davidsgr (30-06-12)

----------


## davidsgr

Το ξέρω , Στην σγγεκριμενη περιπτωση είναι πραγματική η ένδειξη.
Ευχαριστώ...!!!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ρε παιδια, αυτον τον κωδικα παλι πως θα το κανω με τον microC και με το πικ16φ628α?? εκανα νεο προτζεκτ και αντεγραψα τον κωδικα για να το κανω εξωμιωση αλλα παλι δεν κανει build, μου βγαζει ενα σωρο σφαλματα.. τι πρεπει να κανω? τι θελει αλλαγη??

/* programma poy metatrepei lires se euro */
#include <stdio.h>
int main()
{
float lires, rate;  /* inputs*/
float euro; /* output*/
/* eisagwgh dedomenwn */
printf(“Enter lires kai rate: “); 
scanf(“%f%f”,&lires, &rate);
euro = lires * rate;
/*exagwgh dedomenwn*/
printf(“%.2f lires antistoixoun se %.2f euro\n”,   lires,   euro);
return 0;
}


επισεις το %.2f τι σημενει??

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

πολύ πιθανόν ο πικ αυτός να μην έχει την βιβλιοθήκη stdio.h , που πα να πει δεν μπορείς να κάνεις printf scanf

το %.2f τώρα...

όταν κάνεις

printf("%.2f mpla %.2f mplou $.2.f", a, b, c)

τότε, θα γράψει στην οθόνη (ή σε αρχείο, παίζει αυτό...) 

τα περιεχόμενα της μεταβλητής a με 2 δεκαδικά ψηφία (2f) , μετά mpla, μετά τα περιεχόμενα της μεταβλητής b (με τον ίδιο τρόπο), μετά mplou και τέλος τα περιεχόμενα της μεταβλητής c

δηλαδή το:

a= 1.2345;
b= 2;
printf("%2.f asdf %2.f",a,b);

θα έχει αποτέλεσμα

1.23 asdf 2

εσένα αυτό δεν θα σου χρειαστεί στον προγραμματισμό σου με τον πικ
και τώρα πάω για ύπνο

----------

stavroskaloxrist (05-07-12)

----------


## picdev

> ρε παιδια, αυτον τον κωδικα παλι πως θα το κανω με τον microC και με το πικ16φ628α?? εκανα νεο προτζεκτ και αντεγραψα τον κωδικα για να το κανω εξωμιωση αλλα παλι δεν κανει build, μου βγαζει ενα σωρο σφαλματα.. τι πρεπει να κανω? τι θελει αλλαγη??
> 
> /* programma poy metatrepei lires se euro */
> #include <stdio.h>
> int main()
> {
> float lires, rate;  /* inputs*/
> float euro; /* output*/
> /* eisagwgh dedomenwn */
> ...



να τα πάλι, αυτός ο κώδικας δεν είναι για mikroC, για απλή C μου κάνει.
Τι δουλειά έχει το scanF και το prinF στον μΕ

----------


## gas_liosia

> Τι δουλειά έχει το scanF και το prinF στον μΕ



Οι εντολές αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται και σε μΕ αλλά ανάλογα τη χρήση. Άν η εκτύπωση ας πούμε φαίνεται στην οθόνη μέσω σειριακής τότε μια χαρά τυπώνει η printf όπως διαβάζει και η scanf. Απλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο κώδικας αφορά πρόγραμμα σε C όπως λες και δεν έχει γραφτεί για μΕ. Χρειάζεται επεξεργασία.

----------


## picdev

στη mikroC δεν τις έχω δει

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ωραια και αυτο το printf και το scanf με τι πρεπει να το αλλαξω για να το τυπωσω στην οθονη? και γενικα τι επεξεργασια θελει ο συγγεκριμενος κωδικας για να δουλεψει στη microC?
λογικα θα θελει αυτο το lcd_clear, lcd_out και κατι τετοια ε? αλλα πως ακριβος??????????

----------


## gas_liosia

Εσύ πού θέλεις να τυπώσεις; Στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή ή σε οθόνη LCD συνδεδεμένη με τον επεξεργαστή;

----------


## picdev

μα ακόμα να ανάψεις ενα led , και θες να δουλέψεις με οθόνη?
η mikroC έχει παραδείγματα με κώδικα και κυκλώματα ,
ξεκίνα με τα led και πως σετάρεις τις πόρτες του μΕ , εισοδος έξοδος , αναλογική ψηφιακή
registers TRISA ANSELA PORTA

----------

gas_liosia (05-07-12), 

stavroskaloxrist (06-07-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Εσύ πού θέλεις να τυπώσεις; Στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή ή σε οθόνη LCD συνδεδεμένη με τον επεξεργαστή;



σε οθονη lcd 16x2

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> μα ακόμα να ανάψεις ενα led , και θες να δουλέψεις με οθόνη?
> η mikroC έχει παραδείγματα με κώδικα και κυκλώματα ,
> ξεκίνα με τα led και πως σετάρεις τις πόρτες του μΕ , εισοδος έξοδος , αναλογική ψηφιακή
> registers TRISA ANSELA PORTA



ε αμ μπραβο αυτο θελω να κανω και γω αλλα θελω πρωτα να δω ενα παραδηγμα με διακοπτακια και λεντακια, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω πουθενα..!!! εχετε εσεις κανενα τετοιο προγραμματακι στο pc σας να το δω και γω? η πουθενα στο ιντερνετ, γιατι εγω δεν βρισκω..!! των κωδικα που εβαλα παραπανω το θελω μονο και μονο για να πειραματιστω μπας και ξεστραβωθω να καταλαβω κατι!! το να ξεκινησεις απο το 0 και μονος σου χωρις βοηθεια ειναι λιγο μανικι....

----------


## gas_liosia

> σε οθονη lcd 16x2



Τότε ναι, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν τυπώνεις με printf και θα συμφωνήσω με τον picdev ότι πας κατευθείαν στα βαθιά χωρίς να γνωρίζεις καλό κολύμπι. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις τέτοια οθόνη ήδη ή αν απλά θες να κάνεις build τον κώδικα, αλλά αν ισχύει το πρώτο θα σου έλεγα να την αφήσεις λίγο να περιμένει. Όντως για να αρχίσεις να μαθαίνεις μΕ ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι με έλεγχο των led. Με μπουτονάκια και led αρχικά, αργότερα κανα 7seg, έπειτα timers και προς το τέλος αφήνεις τα υπόλοιπα. (pwm-σειριακή επικοινωνία-lcd). Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συνεχίσουμε ως εξάσκηση το θέμα lcd, εκτός και αν αφορά κάποια αναγκαία εφαρμογή που χρειάζεσαι.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (06-07-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

Ξεκίνα με κάτι τέτοιο.
uE strart.PNG

----------

stavroskaloxrist (06-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αντί για το printf θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την lcd_out (δεν αρκεί να αλλάξεις μόνο το "printf" σε "lcd_out", τις καλείς διαφορετικά)

η mikroC νομίζω έχει παράδειγμα για οθόνη 16x2

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Ξεκίνα με κάτι τέτοιο.
> uE strart.PNG



ωραια!!! κατι τετοιο ηθελα! να φανταστω, μπορω να το βαλω στο microC ε? θα δουλεψει!! το συγγεκριμενο προγραμμματακι για πιο πικ ειναι? η δεν εχει σημασια? κωνσταντινε αυτο που το βρηκες? που θα βρω κιαλλα τετοια παρομοια?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> αντί για το printf θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την lcd_out (δεν αρκεί να αλλάξεις μόνο το "printf" σε "lcd_out", τις καλείς διαφορετικά)
> 
> η mikroC νομίζω έχει παράδειγμα για οθόνη 16x2



ναι το αλλαξα αυτο το lcd_out αλλα παλι δεν.. τι αλλο θελει?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ρίξε μια ματιά στα παραδείγματα της mikroc και κοίτα μήπως βρεις το συγκεκριμένο για το lcd_out

----------


## gas_liosia

Κοίτα, την microC δεν την έχω δουλέψει αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει μεγάλες διαφορές από τον compiler που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έχει γραφτεί για Atmel Mega16, εσύ θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις αντί το "#include <mega16.h>" την βιβλιοθήκη του δικού σου μΕ. Επίσης θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις τις δικές σου πόρτες. Εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται οι B & D.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (06-07-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> ρίξε μια ματιά στα παραδείγματα της mikroc και κοίτα μήπως βρεις το συγκεκριμένο για το lcd_out



για την οθονη εχει αυτο

Lcd_Init();                        // Initialize LCD
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);               // Clear display
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CURSOR_OFF);          // Cursor off
  Lcd_Out(1,6,txt3);

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Κοίτα, την microC δεν την έχω δουλέψει αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει μεγάλες διαφορές από τον compiler που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έχει γραφτεί για Atmel Mega16, εσύ θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις αντί το "#include <mega16.h>" την βιβλιοθήκη του δικού σου μΕ. Επίσης θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις τις δικές σου πόρτες. Εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται οι B & D.



για να δω αν καταφερω πραμα..!!!

----------

gas_liosia (06-07-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το ddrb το αλλαξα με trisb και για την ωρα φενετε οκ!! το PINA που λεει με τι πρεπει να το αλλαξω???????

----------


## gas_liosia

> το ddrb το αλλαξα με trisb και για την ωρα φενετε οκ!! το PINA που λεει με τι πρεπει να το αλλαξω???????



Το PIND.0 ας πούμε εννοείς; Δεν βλέπω PINA κάπου. Καταρχήν εσύ θα αποφασίσεις ποια PIN του μΕ θα είναι είσοδοι και ποια έξοδοι και βάσει αυτών θα δηλώσεις αντίστοιχα. Το PIND.0 σημαίνει ότι απευθύνεσαι για το PIN 0 της πόρτας D.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ναι το ξερω αυτο.. και οντος το PIND ενοω, εγω το αλλαξα με το Α.. και πως ακριβος το αποφασιζω εγω??? τα πιν ενοω των εισοδων και των εξοδων..αλλα συγκεκριμενα πιν γιατι για ολα ξερω..!!! καλη ερωτηση ε?

λυπον ετσι το εκανα αλλα δεν ξερω τι κανει και αν ειναι σωστο.. παντος εκανε build..

void main() {
trisb=0xFF;
portb=0xFF;
trisa=0x00;
porta=0xFF;




while(1) {
 if(portA,0==0)
   portb=0xE0;

 if(!portA,3)
   PORTB=0XFF;
   }




}

----------


## picdev

ανοιγείς το library manager, (δεξιά) και πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη κάνεις διπλό κλικ και σου ανοίγει το παράδειγμα

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> ανοιγείς το library manager, (δεξιά) και πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη κάνεις διπλό κλικ και σου ανοίγει το παράδειγμα



ε απο εκει τα συνδιασα αυτα αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστα..

----------


## klik

> ...αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστα..



οχι δεν είναι...
αρχικά: στα μηνύματα σου εδώ, ο κώδικας μπαίνει μέσα σε [CODΕ] ... [/CODΕ]
π.χ. 



```
void main(void)
{
       TRISΑ = 0xff; //κανε την PORTΑ input (εσύ έχεις κάνει το ανάποδο)
       TRISB = 0; //PORTB output
}
```


 όσο για το if(PORTA,3) δεν ξέρω τι προβλέπεται απο τη microC για evaluation, 
αλλά στη C το PORTA,3 είναι πάντα TRUE και το PORTA,0 είναι πάντα FALSE ανεξάρτητα τι τιμή έχει το PORTA.
Η C επίσης προβλέπει να είναι διαφορετικό το portA από το PORTA και από το porTa!
Διάβασε τουλάχιστο τα Ελληνικά manual που σου έδωσα για τη C.
Μην περιμένεις όλα να μπουν στο μυαλό σου από μόνα τους, πρέπει να διαβάσεις και εσύ λίγο.

----------


## picdev

> οχι δεν είναι...
> αρχικά: στα μηνύματα σου εδώ, ο κώδικας μπαίνει μέσα σε [CODΕ] ... [/CODΕ]
> π.χ. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> void main(void)
> {
> ...



μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις αυτό?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## klik

Δες για comma separated expression.

----------


## picdev

δεν είχα ιδέα για αυτή τη σύνταξη στη C :Huh:  , ευχαριστώ

----------


## gas_liosia

> ...πως ακριβος το αποφασιζω εγω??? τα πιν ενοω των εισοδων και των εξοδων..αλλα συγκεκριμενα πιν γιατι για ολα ξερω..!!!



Η επιλογή των pin έχει να κάνει κατά βάση με τον μΕ. Είναι κάποια pin που έχουν πάνω από έναν τύπο χρήσης. Σε κάποιο pin δηλαδή μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί interrupt, ή η είσοδος/έξοδος δεδομένων της σειριακής, timer, analog to digital... Ανάλογα τη χρήση που θες να κάνεις επιλέγεις το κατάλληλο pin. Στην περίπτωσή σου δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό αλλά καλό είναι να μάθεις από τώρα αυτή τη λογική. Ένα μπουτόν ή ένα led μπορεί να μπει οπουδήποτε απλά αν συνδεθεί στο pin του interrupt ας πούμε το led... χαραμίζεις το interrupt που ίσως να σου φαινόταν χρήσιμο. Επίσης όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα pcb που θα υπάρχει και μΕ, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνεις την επιλογή σου έτσι ώστε να σε βολέψει πιο καλά η σχεδίαση του pcb. Εγώ αρκετές φορές επειδή προγραμματίζω σε δικό μου αναπτυξιακό και έπειτα σχεδιάζω το pcb, πολλές φορές έχει χρειαστεί να αλλάξω τον κώδικα γιατί κάποιο από τα pin ίσως να μην με βόλευε τελικά όσο κάποιο άλλο.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (06-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

έχω την υποψία ότι δεν είναι porta,0 αλλά porta.0 και δηλώνει το πρώτο bit

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> οχι δεν είναι...
> αρχικά: στα μηνύματα σου εδώ, ο κώδικας μπαίνει μέσα σε [CODΕ] ... [/CODΕ]
> π.χ. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> void main(void)
> {
> ...



ολα τα εχω διαβασει απο αυτα που μου εδωσες και εχω διαβασει κιαλλα αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αν δεν τα δουλεψεις και να τα ξαναδουλεψεις δεν μπορεις να τα θυμασαι ολα...!!!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> *έχω την υποψία ότι δεν είναι porta,0 αλλά porta.0* και δηλώνει το πρώτο bit



γιωργο με την τελεια δεν το κανει build μονο με το κομα.. μαλον θα ειναι λαθος δεν ξερω κιολας..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Η επιλογή των pin έχει να κάνει κατά βάση με τον μΕ. Είναι κάποια pin που έχουν πάνω από έναν τύπο χρήσης. Σε κάποιο pin δηλαδή μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί interrupt, ή η είσοδος/έξοδος δεδομένων της σειριακής, timer, analog to digital... Ανάλογα τη χρήση που θες να κάνεις επιλέγεις το κατάλληλο pin. Στην περίπτωσή σου δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό αλλά καλό είναι να μάθεις από τώρα αυτή τη λογική. Ένα μπουτόν ή ένα led μπορεί να μπει οπουδήποτε απλά αν συνδεθεί στο pin του interrupt ας πούμε το led... χαραμίζεις το interrupt που ίσως να σου φαινόταν χρήσιμο. Επίσης όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα pcb που θα υπάρχει και μΕ, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνεις την επιλογή σου έτσι ώστε να σε βολέψει πιο καλά η σχεδίαση του pcb. Εγώ αρκετές φορές επειδή προγραμματίζω σε δικό μου αναπτυξιακό και έπειτα σχεδιάζω το pcb, πολλές φορές έχει χρειαστεί να αλλάξω τον κώδικα γιατί κάποιο από τα pin ίσως να μην με βόλευε τελικά όσο κάποιο άλλο.



ναι αλλα πως θα γραφτει ο κωδικας, π.χ. εγω θελω, αν πατηθει το μπουτον 1 (το οποιο ειναι το πιν1 τις πορταςΑ ) να αναψει το λεντ1 (το οποιο ειναι το πιν1 τις πορταςΒ)???

----------


## picdev

δεν κάνει build γιατί στη mikroc γράφεται PORTA.B1
είναι η τρίτη φορά που στο λέω ο κάθε compiler έχει άλλη συνταξη στις εντολές του μΕ.
το κόμμα δεν ειναι σωστό στη περίπτωση σου

----------

gas_liosia (06-07-12)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> δεν κάνει build γιατί στη mikroc γράφεται PORTA.B1
> είναι η τρίτη φορά που στο λέω ο κάθε compiler έχει άλλη συνταξη στις εντολές του μΕ.
> το κόμμα δεν ειναι σωστό στη περίπτωση σου



και ετσι, παλι δεν κανει build

A το εκανε..!! το Β τι σημενει?

----------


## picdev

ετσι είναι η σύνταξη pin 1 της πόρτας A

----------


## somone

Φίλε Σταύρο όπως σου λένε όλοι θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις C και να εμβαθύνεις και σχετικά θα έλεγα εγώ, μιας και αυτά τα περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης για μικροεπεξεργαστές χρησιμοποιούν κάποια στοιχεία της C τα οποία είναι ένα επίπεδο πάνω απο τον αρχάριο και αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις είναι σαν να γράφεις πράγματα στην τύχη. Πρέπει να μάθεις πχ τι είναι αυτό το PORTA.B1 γιατι αν δεν το ξέρεις δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις πόρτες του μΕ, οπότε τι να τον κάνεις. Αυτό λοιπόν το PORTA.B1 είναι μια structure όπως λέγεται στην C και είναι ένας τύπος δεδομένων ο οποίος έχει τη δυνατότητα να περικλύει μέσα του άλλους τύπους δεδομένων και η τελεία χρησιμοποιήται για να επιλέγουμε ποιο απο τα επιμέρους στοιχεία της structure επιθυμούμε κάθε φορά. Σύντασεται δηλαδή κάπως έτσι:




```
struct myStruct { //Δηλώνουμε πως θα είναι η struct, δηλαδή στην ουσια περιγράφουμε ένα καινούριο τύπο δεδομένων. 
int i;
char b;
};

myStruct test; //Δημιουργούμε μια μεταβλητή απο αυτο τον τύπο δεδομένων, αυτή είναι η struct στην ουσία
test.i = 5;  //Και την χειριζόμαστε ανάλογα
test.b = 7;
```


Τώρα στο εκάστωτε πρόγραμμα για ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών για μΕ υπάρχουν μέσα στο αρχείο που πιθανώς θα κάνεις include στην αρχή του κώδικά σου κάποιες τέτοιες struct έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς εύκολα τα περιφερικά του μΕ (αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείς κατευθείαν τη διευθυνση μνήμης του κάθε περιφεριακού). Αυτά είναι γενικά διαφορετικά απο πρόγραμμα σε πρόγραμμα. Το δικό σου λοιπόν μέσα στο αρχείο που γίνεται include έχει κάτι τέτοιο



```
external typedef struct {
int B0:1;
int B1:1;
int B2:1;
int B3:1;
int B4:1;
int B5:1;
int B6:1;
int B7:1;
} PORTA;
```


και τώρα θα ρωτήσεις τι είναι η άνω κάτω τελεία, με την οποία δηλώνουμε οτι θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μόνο τόσα bit όσος είναι ο αριθμός δεξιά της άνω κάτω τελείας. Έτσι γράφωντας PORTA.B0 = 1; μπορείς και κάνεις το bit0 της πόρτας A 1. Η struct PORTA που δηλώνεται στο αρχείο include γράφει όπως βλέπεις external που πάει να πει οτι βρίσκεται και κάπου αλλού και αυτό το αλλού είναι πιθανότατα ένα αρχείο με assembly που εκεί πέρνει το PORTA την διεύθυνση της πορτας A στην μνήμη.

----------

stavroskaloxrist (08-07-12)

----------


## davidsgr

stavroskaloxrist
Πως έχεις συνδέσει την οθόνη , σε ποια πιν? Πές μου τι κρύσταλλο χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> stavroskaloxrist
> Πως έχεις συνδέσει την οθόνη , σε ποια πιν? Πές μου τι κρύσταλλο χρησιμοποιείς?



για την σηνδεση τις οθονης βαζω αυτο στον κωδικα και συνδεω αντιστιχα και δουλευει κανονικα

// LCD module connections
sbit LCD_RS at RB0_bit;
sbit LCD_EN at RB1_bit;
sbit LCD_D4 at RB2_bit;
sbit LCD_D5 at RB3_bit;
sbit LCD_D6 at RB4_bit;
sbit LCD_D7 at RB5_bit;
sbit LCD_RS_Direction at TRISB0_bit;
sbit LCD_EN_Direction at TRISB1_bit;
sbit LCD_D4_Direction at TRISB2_bit;
sbit LCD_D5_Direction at TRISB3_bit;
sbit LCD_D6_Direction at TRISB4_bit;
sbit LCD_D7_Direction at TRISB5_bit;
// End LCD module connections

οσο για τον κρυσταλο δεν ξερω ακομα γιατι δεν το εχω κανει στην πραξη. μεχρι τωρα το κανω εξωμειωση στο proteus

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλησπεριζω την παρεα,λοιπον οπως διευκρινιζει και το θεμα κανω και εγω μια αρχη με τους μ/ε.
Διαβασα ενα καρο θεματα στο φορουμ και αλλα πολλα στον φιλο μου τον google.
Eχω κανει αυτο το προγραμμα http://imageshack.us/a/img822/6186/76654956.png
το οποιο αναβει στην αρχη 8 led για δεκα δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια εκτελειται η επαναληψη οπου αναβοσβηνει τα led και οταν τελειωση η επαναληψη μενουν αναμενα ορισμενα led.
Το προγραμμα τρεχει καλα στο proteus,αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι ως προς την δομη του ειναι σωστα γραμμενο??

----------


## somone

> Καλησπεριζω την παρεα,λοιπον οπως διευκρινιζει και το θεμα κανω και εγω μια αρχη με τους μ/ε.
> Διαβασα ενα καρο θεματα στο φορουμ και αλλα πολλα στον φιλο μου τον google.
> Eχω κανει αυτο το προγραμμα http://imageshack.us/a/img822/6186/76654956.png
> το οποιο αναβει στην αρχη 8 led για δεκα δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια εκτελειται η επαναληψη οπου αναβοσβηνει τα led και οταν τελειωση η επαναληψη μενουν αναμενα ορισμενα led.
> Το προγραμμα τρεχει καλα στο proteus,αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι *ως προς την δομη του ειναι σωστα γραμμενο??*



Μεγάλη συζήτηση. Συντακτικά είναι σωστό (για αυτό άλλωστε γίνεται και compile). Επίσης κάνει αυτό που περιμένεις να κάνει, άρα; θα μπορούυσε κανείς να πει οτι είναι σωστό. Από την άλλη τώρα το if( PORTB = 0x00) { 0xFF; } είναι σαν να γράφεις PORTB = 0x00; . Πρέπει να διαβάσεις λίγο καλύτερα την C. Για να κάνεις σύγκριση δύο τιμών χρησιμοποιείς τον τελεστή σύγκρισης που είναι == (δύο =) και επίσης το 0xFF; δεν κάνει τίποτα απο μόνο του. Αυτό που πιθανών ήθελες να γράψεις θα έμοιαζε κάπως έτσι if (PORTB* ==* 0x00) { PORTB = 0xFF; } (δύο = για σύγκριση, ένα για ανάθεση τιμής). Τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά γενικά.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω πολυ φωτη.
Αμα θελω να κανω περισσοτερες συγκρισεις στην c γραφω if........ else if......... else.....
Στην microc πως θα το κανω??

----------


## somone

Όπως και στη C, η microC είναι C οπότε κατά τα γνωστά:

if (συθνηκη) {

}
else if (συνθηκη) {

}
.
.
.
else {


}

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

για αρχή το πρόγραμμα καλά είναι γραμμένο
με την πείρα αργότερα θα τα γράφεις καλύτερα.
Γενικά ένα πρόγραμμα που κάνει αυτό που θέλεις χωρίς λάθη είναι ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## gas_liosia

> Καλησπεριζω την παρεα,λοιπον οπως διευκρινιζει και το θεμα κανω και εγω μια αρχη με τους μ/ε.
> Διαβασα ενα καρο θεματα στο φορουμ και αλλα πολλα στον φιλο μου τον google.
> Eχω κανει αυτο το προγραμμα http://imageshack.us/a/img822/6186/76654956.png
> το οποιο αναβει στην αρχη 8 led για δεκα δευτερολεπτα και στην συνεχεια εκτελειται η επαναληψη οπου αναβοσβηνει τα led και οταν τελειωση η επαναληψη μενουν αναμενα ορισμενα led.
> Το προγραμμα τρεχει καλα στο proteus,αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι ως προς την δομη του ειναι σωστα γραμμενο??



Κοίτα, όταν πρόκειται μόνο για αυτόν το σκοπό (αναβόσβησμα κάποιων led μόνο) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά αν θες ο μικροελεγκτής σου να κάνει και άλλα πράγματα δεν είναι σωστό να δουλεύεις με delay γιατί τρενάρεις ολόκληρο τον κώδικα. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχεις ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα. Το πιό σωστό θα ήταν με τη χρήση timer και όχι με delay.

----------


## thanasis 1

Και εγω στη αρχη ετσι το εκανα αλλα μου το χτυπα λαθος στο else if

----------


## gas_liosia

> Ευχαριστω πολυ φωτη.
> Αμα θελω να κανω περισσοτερες συγκρισεις στην c γραφω if........ else if......... else.....
> Στην microc πως θα το κανω??



Ή μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και κάτι τέτοιο πχ όταν θες να ιχύουν δύο ή και περισσότερες συνθήκες:

if (...==... && ...>...)
{
 .
 .
 .
}

----------


## gas_liosia

> Και εγω στη αρχη ετσι το εκανα αλλα μου το χτυπα λαθος στο else if



Κάτι θα έκανες λάθος. Πιθανόν στην τελευταία else να μην χρειαζόταν το if.

----------


## somone

> Και εγω στη αρχη ετσι το εκανα αλλα μου το χτυπα λαθος στο else if



Δείξε τον κώδικα που γράφεις και σου βγάζει λάθος

----------


## thanasis 1

Ενταξει το βρηκα το λαθος. :Biggrin:

----------


## mtzag

ειμαι στο 0 στους microcontrollers.
Αλλα ξερω πολυ καλο προγραματισμο java/c++ και καλο c.
Θελω να ασχοληθω με μΕ τι προτεινετε ? εχω δει οτι κυκλοφορουνε atmel και microchip αυτοι σε τι γλωσσα τους προγραματιζεις και τι περιπου δυνατοτητες εχουνε ?
Φυσικα με τους μΕ θελω να ασχοληθω γιατι εχουνε πολυ μικρο μεγεθος δηλαδη θελω αυτα που κανω να ειναι σε ενα chip μικρου μεγεθους.
Αν ειναι κατι μεγαλο βαζεις και κανονικο υπολογιστη mini-itx pico-itx να στο κανει.
Δηλαδη θελω να ειναι καπου 3x5mm το chipaki.
Ειδα αυτο http://blog.makezine.com/2011/10/10/...uino-projects/ και θελω μαθω περισσοτερα
το chipaki αυτο ποσο κανει ? και απο μπορω να παρω τον προγραματιστη και chipakia ετοια φτηνα ?

----------


## picdev

απο ηλεκτρονικά πως τα πας? χρειάζονται και αυτά, εγώ σαν και σένα ήμουν και τώρα προσπαθώ να μαθαίνω ηλεκτρονικά γιατί χρειάζονται και αυτά.

----------


## mtzag

ξερω καποια βασικα.. αντιστασεις/πυκνωτες/πηνια/διοδους/kirchhoff κτλπ
επισης συνδεσεις κτλπ breadbord χρηση πολυμετρου παλμογραφου γενητριας σηματων τα ξερω

----------


## thanasis 1

Διαβαζα καποια παραδειγματα και εβλεπα σε πολλα τις εξης εντολες:

C1ON_bit = 0;                                  
C2ON_bit = 0;

Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος ποτε την χρησιμοποιουμε και τι κανει??

Επισεις για να αναψω και να σβησω δυο led εκανα το παρακατω προγραμμα:

void main() {

ANSEL  = 0;
ANSELH = 0;

TRISB0_bit = 1;
TRISB1_bit = 1;

TRISC = 0x00;
PORTC = 0x3;

while(1) {
if (Button(&PORTB, 0, 1, 0)) {
PORTC.F0 = 1;}

if (Button(&PORTB, 0, 1, 1)) {
PORTC.F0 = 0;}

if (Button(&PORTB, 1, 1, 0)) {
PORTC.F1 = 1;}

if (Button(&PORTB, 1, 1, 1)) {
PORTC.F1 = 0;}

}
}

Μπορουσε να γραφτει και ποιο απλα ή οχι??

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Διαβαζα καποια παραδειγματα και εβλεπα σε πολλα τις εξης εντολες:
> 
> C1ON_bit = 0;                                  
> C2ON_bit = 0;
> 
> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος ποτε την χρησιμοποιουμε και τι κανει??
> 
> Επισεις για να αναψω και να σβησω δυο led εκανα το παρακατω προγραμμα:
> 
> ...



Καλησπέρα,
Αν θες να μπείς στο κόσμο των μικροελενκτών πρέπει να διαλέξεις 'οικογένεια' (pic,avr) είναι πιο διαδεδομένοι. Το πραραπάνω παράδειγμα πιστεύω είναι αρκετά απλό. Ρίξε μία ματία σε αυτό το σάιτ(http://www.engineersgarage.com/micro...1projects/list) που έχει κάποια παραδείγματα για να δεις τις δυνατότητες των μικροελεκτών. Αλλά γενικά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως ο μικροελνκτής είναι ένα 'κουτάκι' με ποδαράκια που με πρόγραμμα επιλέγεις πιο από τα ποδαράκια θα έχει τάση ή οχι , οπότε με μικροελενκτές μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα. Αν δε θες να μπλέξεις με κολιτήρια και κυκλώματα σύνθετα μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα αναπτυξιακό κιτ για μικροελενκτές που ανάλογα το αναπτυξιακό μπορεί να έχει οθόνες κουμπάκια λεντάκια και ότι αντέχει η τσέπη σου

----------


## manolena

> Διαβαζα καποια παραδειγματα και εβλεπα σε πολλα τις εξης εντολες:
> 
> C1ON_bit = 0;                                  
> C2ON_bit = 0;
> 
> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος ποτε την χρησιμοποιουμε και τι κανει??
> 
> Επισεις για να αναψω και να σβησω δυο led εκανα το παρακατω προγραμμα:
> 
> ...



Θανάση, καλησπέρα.

Ας τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα και ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα έναν μ/ε που να διαθέτει τους παραπάνω ειδικούς καταχωρητές
ADSEL, ADSELH, COMPARATOR C1 CONTROL REGISTER και COMPARATOR 2 CONTROL REGISTER (για τα bits C1ON και C2ON).
Πιο ειδικά, έναν της σειράς 16F68X.

Tα bits C1ON και C2ON αφορούν την ενεργοποίηση του Συγκριτή 1 ή 2, ενός ειδικού hardware module του μ/ε που σου 
επιτρέπει να συγκρίνεις την τιμή μιας τάσης αναφοράς με μια άλλη για να πάρεις μια έξοδο. Όλα αυτά βέβαια τα ρυθμίζεις
εσύ (σετάρεις) για να έχεις έναν αναστρεφόμενο ή μη συγκριτή, με σταθερή ή μη τάση αναφοράς κ.λ.π.

Οι καταχωρητές ANSEL και ANSELH σου επιτρέπουν με τη ρύθμισή τους να κάνεις κάποια pins του μ/ε αναλογικές εισόδους
ή ψηφιακές I/O (σε συνδιασμό με τη ρύθμιση των καταχωρητών TRIS).

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, πρέπει να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...doc/41262a.pdf
και ειδικότερα στα κεφάλαια 8.0 και 9.0.

----------


## thanasis 1

Σας ευχαριστω μανο και δημητρη.

----------


## mtzag

ποιοι μΕ ειναι ποιο δυνατοι οι pic ή οι avr ?Ποιοι ειναι ποιο ευκολοι στον προγραμματισμο ?

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Όλοι έχουν παρόμοιες δυνατότητες, δες αν θες και arduino που είναι με avr αλλά έχουν πολύ εύκολο προγραμματσμό, εγώ φίλε μου δουλεύω avr και έχω δουλέψει πιο παλιά arduino το δεύτερο έχει προγραμματισμό απίστευτα εύκολο. Έχε όμως στο μυαλό σου πως όσο ο προγραμματισμός είναι πιο εύκολος σε μία οικογένεια μικροελενκτών ανεβαίνει και το κόστος, δες αν θες και paralax, basicx, lego nxt που έχουν γελοίο προγραμματισμό αλλά θα δείς 4πλάσιες και 5πλάσιες τιμές. Για εμένα αφού δεν ασχολήσε πολύ με ηλεκτρονικά και το φόρτε σου είναι  ο προγραμματισμός παίξε με arduino. Αν πάλι θες να πας λίγο πιο βαθιά δηλαδή avr ή pic διάλεξε αυτούς που θα βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή δουλεύει και κάποιος φίλος σου και θα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## mtzag

προγραματισμο ξερω software ΟΟ (ειδικα java) που δεν εχει σχεση με hardware.Ξερω ομως και c τα βασικα ισως και κατι παραπανω.
Πχ τον κωδικα ποιο πανω το καταλαβαινω 100% και ειναι πολυ ασχημος μη πω και λαθος συντακτικα (η main παντα επιστρεφει integer)... αλλα απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχουνε ειδικες libs
που χωρις να τις ξερεις δεν κανεις τιποτα...
Μπορεις να μου προτεινεις τι πρεπει να αγορασω για να ξεκινήσω με avr ? Αν ειναι δυνατον απο το ebay φτηνα ?

----------


## picdev

για να παρεις μια ιδεα κοίτα το βιβλιο mikroc for pic, είναι δωρεάν στο νετ και άρχισε απο το 3ο κεφάλαιο και μετά

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewit...d=330552949271
Αυτό έχω εγώ και στις πλακέτες που φτιάχνω βγάζω 6 ποδαρακια για να το συνδέσω στον μικρό ελεγκτή. Παρόμοια θα βρεις παντού στο διαδίκτυο και κύκλωμα για να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Και στο φόρουμ κάπου έχει μερικά. Avr ISP λέγεται αλλα υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις όπως stk500 και κάτι kitakia που δίνει η atmel αν μπεις στο σάιτ τους θα δεις πολλα δεν είναι μονόδρομος αυτό που σου πρωτεινω αλλα είναι πολυ φτηνό και ευελικτο( προγραμματίζεται τη πλακέτα που φτιαχνεις και όχι βάλε βγάλει τον ελεγκτή απο πλακέτα σε πλακέτα). Αφού ψηνεσε τόσο πολυ και είσαι έτοιμος να μπεις στους μικρό ελεγκτές κανε μια αναζητηση τα παρακάτω να δεις λίγο τη θεωρία τους
Adc
Interrupt
Timer
Spi
Uart
I2c
Είναι γενικές δυνατότητες που έχουν το 90% όλων των ελεγκτών. Καλη αρχή!

----------


## kontras

Παίδες να κάνω μία άσχετη ερώτηση. Καταρχας είμαι σε φάση που ψάχνομαι γτ θέλω να ασχοληθώ λίγο με τους μικροελεγκτες και λέω να ξεκινησω με arduino. απλώς μου λεχει γενηθει μια απορία. ο arduino τελικά τι είναι; ενα αναπτυξιακό το οποίο είναι αυτόνομο και μπορω εγω να το προγραμματισω να μου κάνει μια δουλεια και το βάζω όπως είναι ή μια βάση προγραμματισμου στην οποία μπορώ να προγραμματίσω τον με και να τον βάλω μετά σε ένα άλλο κύκλωμα. συγνώμη για την χαζή ερώτηση μου απλώς επείδη ψάχω γενικά για να δω με ποια οικογένεια θα ασχοληθω μου έχει γεννηθει αυτή η απορια. επίσης τι προτείνεται να πάρω ολοκληρωμενο κιτ η να πάρω μόνο arduino κια να πάρω μετά τα ψιψιψινια μόνα τους; αν έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι απο το ιντερνετ κάθε προταση ευπροσδεκτη. ....

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα.

Τεχνικά, ο Arduino είναι ένας προγραμματιζόμενος λογικός ελεγκτής. Επίσημα, είναι μια πλατφόρμα ανάπτυξης προτώτυπου κώδικα , με ελεύθερο σε χρήση λογισμικό.
Είναι σαν ένας μικρός υπολογιστής που μπορείς να τον προγραμματίσεις να κάνει διάφορα πράγματα και να αλληλεπιδρά με αισθητήρες, φώτα, κινητήρες, οθόνες.
Πρακτικά, κάνει πολύ εύκολη την πρόσβαση σε αρκετά περίπλοκα -κατασκευαστικά- projects με την αρχιτεκτονική που είναι στημένο, γιατί ο χρήστης
δεν έχει να ασχοληθεί με λεπτομέρειες του υλικού, όπως π.χ. των περιφερειακών modules  του πυρήνα του, του μ/ε που διαθέτει. Αυτό γίνεται απο την 
ίδια την πλατφόρμα με τη βοήθεια των πάμπολων βιβλιοθηκών (επισήμων και ανεπισήμων) και σε γλιτώνει απο πολύ πολύ χρόνο και κόπο.


Κατά την γνώμη μου, για κάποιον που -πρέπει ήδη να- είναι μυημένος στον κόσμο των ψηφιακών ηλεκτρονικών, είναι εξαιρετική 
ευκαιρία να ξεκινήσει δυνατά.

----------


## kontras

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Τεχνικά, ο Arduino είναι ένας προγραμματιζόμενος λογικός ελεγκτής. Επίσημα, είναι μια πλατφόρμα ανάπτυξης προτώτυπου κώδικα , με ελεύθερο σε χρήση λογισμικό.
> Είναι σαν ένας μικρός υπολογιστής που μπορείς να τον προγραμματίσεις να κάνει διάφορα πράγματα και να αλληλεπιδρά με αισθητήρες, φώτα, κινητήρες, οθόνες.
> Πρακτικά, κάνει πολύ εύκολη την πρόσβαση σε αρκετά περίπλοκα -κατασκευαστικά- projects με την αρχιτεκτονική που είναι στημένο, γιατί ο χρήστης
> δεν έχει να ασχοληθεί με λεπτομέρειες του υλικού, όπως π.χ. των περιφερειακών modules  του πυρήνα του, του μ/ε που διαθέτει. Αυτό γίνεται απο την 
> ίδια την πλατφόρμα με τη βοήθεια των πάμπολων βιβλιοθηκών (επισήμων και ανεπισήμων) και σε γλιτώνει απο πολύ πολύ χρόνο και κόπο.
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς αλλά στην ουσία δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση μου :Tongue2: . επείδη έχω κάτι στον νου μου για το μέλλον η απορία μου είαι η εξής: ξεκινάω ενα  προτζεκτ το δοκιμάζω όλα είναι καλά και ωραία και θέλω να το θέσω σε λειτουργία. την πλατφόρμα την ξεχνάω μετά η μπορώ να βγάλω τον με απο πάνω να τον βάλω σε άλλο κύκλωμα που θα έχω φτιάξει και μετά όλα καλά; Σευ ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση σου.

----------


## manolena

Βεβαίως και μπορείς να την ξεχάσεις, σχεδιάζοντας την εφαρμογή σου σαν εντελώς αυτόνομη, με τον μ/ε που επιλέγεις. Με αφορμή αυτή
την ερώτηση, δες λίγο αυτά τα δύο νήματα:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55759 και

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65825

Θα παρατηρήσεις πως έχω κάνει σχεδιασμό και πλακέτες εντελώς ανεξάρτητες απο την πλατφόρμα του Arduino, 
αλλά χτισμένα με το λογισμικό του.

----------


## kontras

> Βεβαίως και μπορείς να την ξεχάσεις, σχεδιάζοντας την εφαρμογή σου σαν εντελώς αυτόνομη, με τον μ/ε που επιλέγεις. Με αφορμή αυτή
> την ερώτηση, δες λίγο αυτά τα δύο νήματα:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55759 και
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65825
> 
> Θα παρατηρήσεις πως έχω κάνει σχεδιασμό και πλακέτες εντελώς ανεξάρτητες απο την πλατφόρμα του Arduino, 
> αλλά χτισμένα με το λογισμικό του.



μμμμ μλστ σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου... ξεκινάω την αναζήτηση στο ebay τωρα.... :Tongue2:

----------

